# BC Handyman's snow adventures



## BC Handyman

Hello guys, I thought it was time to start a new thread as my other one is several years old. Here is a link if you want to see my first storm picture thread.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=113368

Here is a few pics to start this thread off from what may be last snow of the season.


----------



## Chineau

Are you catching a break now? Will it start to warm up your way, here we are into it for awhile yet.


----------



## BC Handyman

Chineau;1779548 said:


> Are you catching a break now? Will it start to warm up your way, here we are into it for awhile yet.


Close, I'll have to go out in morn is salt & sand a few places, but yes the next 10day forcast make it look like winter is over, the big melt has started, today was 5c & my street resembled a river more then a road, it even sounded like a river & the crappy Cranbrook steets made whitcaps lol

I wouln't be too suprised to see another few snows this year though, but they will certainly be a race against it melting kind of days if I do have to go out.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Nice pics BCThumbs Up


(as usual, trying to make us jealous of that winter wonderland you live in)


Maybe the fat lady is going to sing. This weekend is our yearly "spring forwards" where the clocks get turned ahead for daylight savings. It will be 11* C by Sunday (52* F for you yankees), and I'm looking forwards to a nice sunny and warm weekend. I love the spring, and this weather weekend is perfect for me, as I can dress normally, and not sweat a drop.


----------



## BC Handyman

Well the melt is on in a big way, temps got to 8c today & flooding all over town is going on, the city is out in full force, I ever just had a contractor knock on my door about restoration work cause a bunch of houses are flooding & he thought I was one of then(but I'm dry) 
I had a heck of a day, dealing with a few peoples crappy unmaintained deathtraps of driveways, if it wasn't a prop manager that I do alot of work for I would have walked, or slid away, cause I went into ditch 2 times, one time on purpose so I didnt die sliding off the hill, other time ice decided I should do a 270deg insta slide backwards into a ditch & a tree stump dented my dodge bumper, I could not even walk & if I threw sand down it was instantly washed away like it was a sluice box. so I slipped,slided sideway,backwards every direction......but I got it done, mainly cause I had to so I could get the heck outta there. Oh ya I forgot to mention my 4x4 decided to screw my around by not engaging then locking into place....ya that didnt help.
Here is a few pics of the flooding next block over from my house. Alot worse spots in town.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Flooding like that on a 46*F day ???...


Oh, sorry. I meant 8*c 


That's pretty wild that you'd have that much melting in such a relatively cool day. I guess that Canadian Snow isn't as tough as our toxic NJ snow. It tends to last up into the 50's.... 

Ooops... I meant 12c's



You plow with the dodge? I didn't even realize you had a dodge until I read this thread and your sig. I thought you only plowed the F250


IF you ask me, the fat lady is singing right now.....

:waving:


----------



## potskie

Dogplow Dodge;1780163 said:


> IF you ask me, the fat lady is singing right now.....
> 
> :waving:


Still lots of snow to be plowed up here I'm sure before spring fully hits but 3* tomorrow and 1* over the weekend. Even that little climb has me grinning  It was -16 two days ago.

BC, That's a lot of water! You get some rain or something and when do we get the pics of you trying to canoe in the street?


----------



## BUFF

With that amount of flooding happening annually you guys should have a rubber duck race with a pig roast, bonfire and beer garden to welcome the change of seasons....Maybe even throw in a Moose doing Magic Tricks and a Flying Squirrel Air show eh.


----------



## BC Handyman

Well the city is doingf better, but there is alot of flooded places & houses, pumps are sold out everywhere, all contractors that can help are working including myself. I've been pumping out this basement & brought in heaters since the furnace was under lil more then 4' of water. You can see waterline of the amont I pumped out sofar.

Dog, yes I plow with the dodge, albe it not often, more a back up or super busy day truck.....really I have trust issues of someone else plowing with one of my trucks, but if I want to grow more I got to let someone use it more.

Also Buff, this dont happen annually or often


----------



## Chineau

So it is not just me with the trust issues, I trust there are a lot of folks out there who don't have their plow on the ground, ya no what I mean.


----------



## BC Handyman

Well it poured rain here last night, but right now it's trying to snow. Dont think anything will accumulate though. 
Possibility of 1-3cm each for wed & thurs.


----------



## BUFF

BC Handyman;1786903 said:


> Well it poured rain here last night, but right now it's trying to snow. Dont think anything will accumulate though.
> Possibility of 1-3cm each for wed & thurs.


Have fun with that.......
It looks like spring has sprung down my way, had 65* yesterday and wore shorts for the 1st time this year.


----------



## BC Handyman

Hmmmm, now they saying 5cm for wed, 2-4cm for thurs, lows of -3c.......I wonder......


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Hey BC

Although this was a few years ago.... is near where you live ???

http://www.joe-ks.com/archives_dec2007/RevelstokePickupDropoff.htm

Someone had to change his underwear that afternoon.

Lord knows my underwear would have gotten sucked up there due to cheek clenching while I waited.....


----------



## White Gardens

Dogplow Dodge;1788057 said:


> Hey BC
> 
> Although this was a few years ago.... is near where you live ???
> 
> http://www.joe-ks.com/archives_dec2007/RevelstokePickupDropoff.htm
> 
> Someone had to change his underwear that afternoon.
> 
> Lord knows my underwear would have gotten sucked up there due to cheek clenching while I waited.....


Stupid dodge....LOL

And why does it look like he's smoking in the first pic.....I guess you need to relax...

....


----------



## BC Handyman

Yup, that's a only a few hrs North from me, I'll try to find it, but I had a few pics of I think that same bridge with a semi doing the same thing.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;1780201 said:


> With that amount of flooding happening annually you guys should have a rubber duck race with a pig roast, bonfire and beer garden to welcome the change of seasons....Maybe even throw in a Moose doing Magic Tricks and a Flying Squirrel Air show eh.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## BC Handyman

Well as the days begin to get shorter I find myself being forced to think about snow. I've already got a few new places, but also lost a few to people moving out of town. I'm sure it wont be long untill the calls start & my route will fill back up. I might be making a big change to my operations this year by not doing sub work, but that is still to be detemined.


----------



## Chineau

Not thinking snow yet, soon it will by my most favorite season HUNTING. If it all goes well there will be blood up to the elbows, sorry is that too graphic. By not subbing will you be able to fill that time for your equipment with your own properties, the joy of small business you better be thinking ahead to the next cheque. Hope summer is going well and as busy as you want to be.


----------



## BC Handyman

Thanks Chineau, I most certainly am busy as I want to be. Hunting, blood to elbows? I didnt know shooting grouse & rabbits was so messy 
So it has been decided......I'm still doing sub work.....at a higher pay rate. Got just enough of a raise I'm willing to deal with. So that means I'll have to start hiring shovelers end of next month. 
I also turned down a good size job/bid cause the guy I sub for did the snow there last year & is bidding this year, so instead of underbidding him, I'll just stay away from it. I'm sure I'll be busy enough without it.


----------



## Chineau

Moose, if you have ever been up close you will know exactly what I mean. Last time I had anything to do with dead rabbit you could not hide the spruce flavour as such all bunnies are safe with me.


----------



## BC Handyman

I finally made a video from last years footage, I still got a few more vids so I'll make another some time.
Hope you guys enjoy it!


----------



## BUFF

BC Handyman;1825393 said:


> I finally made a video from last years footage, I still got a few more vids so I'll make another some time.
> Hope you guys enjoy it!


You do a nice job putting your vids together.Thumbs Up

Also watched the 2013 Mower Nationals vid you posted, hope you put one together for this years race.


----------



## BC Handyman

Thank you Buff!! Yes I'll eventualy get around to this years mower race video, but in mean time here is the last video from last years plowing footage. Hope you guys enjoy


----------



## BC Handyman

Ding,Ding,Ding, it's go time for me


----------



## BUFF

BC Handyman;1864364 said:


> Ding,Ding,Ding, it's go time for me


You got snow?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

BC Handyman;1864364 said:


> Ding,Ding,Ding, it's go time for me


Number two?


----------



## BUFF

This should explain it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Thing of beauty.....


----------



## BC Handyman

1olddogtwo;1864384 said:


> Number two?


lol it was #2 all right:laughing:



BUFF;1864427 said:


> This should explain it.


Cool, I didn't even know that fire hall had a webcam, amazing thing the internet is



1olddogtwo;1864461 said:


> Thing of beauty.....


Yup, after the initail shock that it was snowing & sticking

So it is true, I got snow tonight, first pic is when I first realized it was snowing, second pic is when I realized I need to go get my plow on asap, dig out the buckets, melt & salt, round up all the shovels. Had to tighten left plow light, thats it! Thank god I didn't have to fix anything. I even got a pic of my first push of the year xysport I ended up doing a handfull of places & I'll head out in morn to do a bunch more. I wonder how the new shovelers I hired will do this year.....I'm already planning on needing to hire a few more.


----------



## BC Handyman

I got out again yesterday & will go out again today. I did it to cover another contractor that is out of town, & speaking of out of town, these places are in the next city over from me. I should get a bit of snow in my city this week if it's not rain.


----------



## BUFF

I hope for your sake you don't have to plow your stuff too..... You'll be maxed out if you do.


----------



## BC Handyman

BUFF;1880971 said:


> I hope for your sake you don't have to plow your stuff too..... You'll be maxed out if you do.


You know it, naw I had no snow in Cranbrook, but Kimberley did, I won't take customers in Kimberley cause I got no time with my stuff here. But with no snow here, it a good way to make a few extra bucks.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

BC Handyman;1880944 said:


> I got out again yesterday & will go out again today. I did it to cover another contractor that is out of town, & speaking of out of town, these places are in the next city over from me. I should get a bit of snow in my city this week if it's not rain.


Nice meaty tire tracks you've left behind, wabbit... New tires working good ? Sticky, I assume...


----------



## all ferris

BC Handyman;1825393 said:


> I finally made a video from last years footage, I still got a few more vids so I'll make another some time.
> Hope you guys enjoy it!


Bababooey....Stern rules


----------



## Flyboy77

HandyMan,
Thanks for the videos, I like 'em a lot!! I'm new to plowing, but I noticed you appear to have box blade wings on your plow. Do you have a reason why you prefer this over some at 30* or 45*? On one of your videos while you were windrowing, it was redirecting a little outside of your plow when you had full angle. Is it because you do a lot of long pushes with scooping?


----------



## BC Handyman

Dogplow Dodge;1881336 said:


> Nice meaty tire tracks you've left behind, wabbit... New tires working good ? Sticky, I assume...


Ya, these are 3rd set of this brand, I like em cause they affordable & work good.



all ferris;1882228 said:


> Bababooey....Stern rules


Yup!Thumbs Up



Flyboy77;1882497 said:


> HandyMan,
> Thanks for the videos, I like 'em a lot!! I'm new to plowing, but I noticed you appear to have box blade wings on your plow. Do you have a reason why you prefer this over some at 30* or 45*? On one of your videos while you were windrowing, it was redirecting a little outside of your plow when you had full angle. Is it because you do a lot of long pushes with scooping?


I got box ends cause thats all Hiniker makes & I got no metal fabrication skills to make my own, in ways I'd like a 45deg wing, but plus side is the box ends dont make me any wider, so getting in those tight spaces is still possible. Ya on full angle in can push the snow , but it also carries the snow more then a plain straight blade, & that why I got them, to be able to carry more snow per pass I think they worth it & I'd buy them again.

Well I did 14hrs of plowing today & made some goodpayup, picked up a few more contracts & I'll be at it again tomorrow morn, so only about 3-4 hrs sleep for me tonight, but I'm sure I'll sleep well tomorrow night.


----------



## BC Handyman

Well the weather man was very wrong again this storm, our forcasted 5cm turned into 20-30cm.
I didn't get any good pics as I was busy as heck. But here is a few I did get. Plus a pic of another contractor pushing snow across the ally & into my customers lot.....my customer will be contacting the other buildings owner to have their contractor remove it from her property.  I'm pretty sure he won't be able to since I think it's just some old guy with a truck, so I gave a quote to have it hauled away or moved back onto thier property.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

BC,

Do you remove snow off of vehicles ? (blue chevy pickup) ?

I've had several customers ask.... but won't do it, as they'd just say I scratched their car and demand a new paint job.

Just curious


----------



## leigh

I wish we used the metric system! Makes it seem like much more snow!


----------



## WIPensFan

leigh;1888348 said:


> I wish we used the metric system! Makes it seem like much more snow!


:laughing: I'm so stupid, I always have to consult the ruler in my desk to better understand how much snow they're talking about...


----------



## BC Handyman

Dogplow Dodge;1888341 said:


> BC,
> 
> Do you remove snow off of vehicles ? (blue chevy pickup) ?
> 
> I've had several customers ask.... but won't do it, as they'd just say I scratched their car and demand a new paint job.
> 
> Just curious


only those cars(in pic) & Only cause he's been a customer for close to 10 years. He has a foam pusher thats made for clearing snow off cars, I just leave it under his deck I charge him a few bucks more to do it.
Metric conversion: 2.5cm=1inch


----------



## GMCHD plower

Hey BC glad to see everythings going well for you! Can't remember, did you say you got a sander or are you still using the shovel technique


----------



## BC Handyman

Ya still chuckin sand with shovel, almost bought a sander this year, but my biggest drawback is lack of any brand dealers, so any sander involved a long drive & hotel likey if I'm getting it installed.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

BC Handyman;1892534 said:


> still chuckin sand.


How much sand can a Canadian man chuck ?

I thought woodchucks chucked stuff. How much wood can a Canadian wood chuck, chuck ? Do woodchucks chuck sand too ?



It's all so confusing.....


----------



## BC Handyman

Dogplow Dodge;1892890 said:


> How much sand can a Canadian man chuck ?
> A suprising amount
> 
> I thought woodchucks chucked stuff. How much wood can a Canadian wood chuck, chuck ? Do woodchucks chuck sand too ?
> only the ones with sand contracts & a good shovel
> 
> 
> 
> It's all so confusing.....


Get some sand in your truck, a shovel & a guy from out front of Home depot & he'll show you the way


----------



## BUFF

BC Handyman;1892904 said:


> Get some sand in your truck, a shovel & a guy from out front of Home depot & he'll show you the way


Hope the Dog can bark in Mexican.....


----------



## BC Handyman

Well it's finally snowing here, last few weeks nothing but trace amounts, there almost a cm so far so I'm going to head out within the next few hrs, might try to get a quick nap in since I'm not sure if i should believe it's only going to snow for a few hrs, EC is saying 2-4cm & TWN saying 1cm, we will see I guess.


----------



## Chineau

TWN also known as the fantasy channel has been sh*tty this year last weekend they said no, no snow, get home from fishing Sunday evening and head out to plow all night. Over all it has been kind of slow and I don't mind knocking the shop projects off and doing some fishing. My observation if E.C says snow coming they are generally pretty close, do you have a E.C call in number to get updates on the phone? Have you had a chance to check out the new skid steer tires?


----------



## BC Handyman

Chineau;1906345 said:


> TWN also known as the fantasy channel has been sh*tty this year last weekend they said no, no snow, get home from fishing Sunday evening and head out to plow all night. Over all it has been kind of slow and I don't mind knocking the shop projects off and doing some fishing. My observation if E.C says snow coming they are generally pretty close, do you have a E.C call in number to get updates on the phone? Have you had a chance to check out the new skid steer tires?


Ya same here, although EC missed the ball a few times this year, but sofar TWN has been even worse.
Ya I tried out new tires today, they def got more grip then my half bald tires, but the speed & ride height differance is noticable, but I'm sure I'll get used to it.
I ended up getting about 4cm(just under 2") so not much, but it was as heavy as 5" Temps sat at -1c all night & morn so it was wet sticky snow. 
Early this morn the flakes were huge, but it only snowed for a few hrs luckily. Now sun is out it's starting to melt, well time to go back to bed soon.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

BC Handyman;1906705 said:


> .
> Ya I tried out new tires today, they def got more grip then my half bald tires, but the speed & ride height differance is noticable, but I'm sure I'll get used to it.


Tires need a few miles to "break in", but I'm not sure if skid steer tires are similar. My winter tires are rock hard when I take them out, and slippery until they get some miles back on them. Then, for some reason, they get better traction.

*What is so noticable ? * What characteristics changes have you experienced ?

Did you look at the manufacturers date stamp on the side of the tires ? You want to make sure they didn't sell you a really old set of tires, as they do deteriorate / harden up when sitting too long after manufacturer. Passenger car / truck tires have a date code in a small indented area on the tire. It gives the week / year of the tire manufacture... so the 3rd week in January 2015 would read 0315



BC Handyman;1906705 said:


> I ended up getting about 4cm(just under 2") so not much, but it was as heavy as 5" Temps sat at -1c all night & morn so it was wet sticky snow.
> Early this morn the flakes were huge, but it only snowed for a few hrs luckily. Now sun is out it's starting to melt, well time to go back to bed soon.


I'd love to get just a smidge of snow... just to get out there and play around. Takes forever for NJ to see snow some years, and this looks to be one of them.


----------



## BC Handyman

Dogplow Dodge;1906763 said:


> What is so noticable ? What characteristics changes have you experienced ?
> 
> I'd love to get just a smidge of snow... just to get out there and play around. Takes forever for NJ to see snow some years, and this looks to be one of them.


The slighly slower speed & slightly lower stance is noticable, but I'm already used to it I'd say.

Well the weather man ws wrong yet again, they were calling for 2-4cm, but we got about 8-10cm, with a few places getting slightly more. It started at about 4pm yesterday & was suppose to stop around 11pm, so I headed out thinking the snow would stop soon, but nope. Snowing all night and half of morn too. So that ment I ended up doing alot of places 2 times. Here is a few pics, a few from last nights first round, then another from this afternoon showing how much we got(look on stairs)


----------



## BUFF

The pics of your resi's out of town look a lot like it does around here in the foothills. We sure do live in a nice part of the country.Thumbs Up


----------



## potskie

BC Handyman;1892534 said:


> Ya still chuckin sand with shovel, almost bought a sander this year, but my biggest drawback is lack of any brand dealers, so any sander involved a long drive & hotel likey if I'm getting it installed.


Get one shipped to your door and install it yourself. You'd be amazed how easy an electric tailgate is to install. Most have a single bundle of wire to run and that's about it. Even if you spend an entire day screwing with it I bet you'll save that amount of time over the season using it.


----------



## BC Handyman

I would not get a tailgate sander, it would be a in bed sander, but ya I could prob install it myself, its just I hate doing wiring of any sort.
On a snow note it's snowing like a bugger here, about 2cm/hr Suppose to get about 15cm I just did a round to places that open still. I'm going to try to go to bed but it's kinda pointless since I'll have to get up in a few hrs, but a nap will have to do.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

BC Handyman;1918864 said:


> On a snow note it's snowing like a bugger here,


We're supposed to get our first snow storm here. 2.5cm or so. Figures. The one day out of every 2 years I have to drive into NYC is the day it's going to snow...

Just wonderful....


----------



## potskie

BC Handyman;1918864 said:


> I would not get a tailgate sander, it would be a in bed sander, but ya I could prob install it myself, its just I hate doing wiring of any sort.
> On a snow note it's snowing like a bugger here, about 2cm/hr Suppose to get about 15cm I just did a round to places that open still. I'm going to try to go to bed but it's kinda pointless since I'll have to get up in a few hrs, but a nap will have to do.


There was almost no wiring on my polycaster. Connect to battery. Connect one wire to acc terminal in truck and then plug the connectors together. Half dozen zip ties four ratchet strap and your done. The Virgin install I did with mine took less than an hr.


----------



## BUFF

BC Handyman;1918864 said:


> I would not get a tailgate sander, it would be a in bed sander, but ya I could prob install it myself, its just I hate doing wiring of any sort.
> On a snow note it's snowing like a bugger here, about 2cm/hr Suppose to get about 15cm I just did a round to places that open still. I'm going to try to go to bed but it's kinda pointless since I'll have to get up in a few hrs, but a nap will have to do.


How about I come north this summer, install the spreader and in return you take me fishing?


----------



## BC Handyman

BUFF;1913070 said:


> The pics of your resi's out of town look a lot like it does around here in the foothills. We sure do live in a nice part of the country.Thumbs Up


You know it! yesterday there was some amazing views, all though I couldn't get pics while I was driving.



potskie;1919276 said:


> There was almost no wiring on my polycaster. Connect to battery. Connect one wire to acc terminal in truck and then plug the connectors together. Half dozen zip ties four ratchet strap and your done. The Virgin install I did with mine took less than an hr.


Wiring part sounds alot like my lil snowex salt spreader, I'm sure I could do it if I tried, worried I screw something up though. What is a acc terminal?



BUFF;1919368 said:


> How about I come north this summer, install the spreader and in return you take me fishing?


Hmmmm sounds like a good offer, not sure if I'll end up buying one, but if I do you'll hear about it.

Well as promised here a some pics of this weeks snow plowing adventures.

first pic: is of one of my piles growing
2nd pic: a lovely circle driveway I'm about to plow
3rd pic: just making piles
4th pic: a funural home I plow
More pics coming......


----------



## potskie

BC Handyman;1922439 said:


> Wiring part sounds alot like my lil snowex salt spreader, I'm sure I could do it if I tried, worried I screw something up though. What is a acc terminal?


Accessory terminal (my truck has one on the fuse box Not all fords do tho) or a fuse tap on an ignition switched accessory. The install difficulty all depends on what you buy really.

You guys got some legit snow I see. We keep getting these 2cm dustings that we have to plow because it's so darn cold. I'm actually looking forward to the 10 - 15 forecasted tonight. Actually push some snow around.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Bc
What's with the abandoned pickup ?


----------



## BUFF

Dogplow Dodge;1922623 said:


> Bc
> What's with the abandoned pickup ?


"Cold Storage"


----------



## BC Handyman

potskie;1922497 said:


> Accessory terminal (my truck has one on the fuse box Not all fords do tho) or a fuse tap on an ignition switched accessory. The install difficulty all depends on what you buy really.
> 
> You guys got some legit snow I see. We keep getting these 2cm dustings that we have to plow because it's so darn cold. I'm actually looking forward to the 10 - 15 forecasted tonight. Actually push some snow around.


Ahhh learned something today, real queston is will I retain the new knowledge.



Dogplow Dodge;1922623 said:


> Bc
> What's with the abandoned pickup ?


What are you working for the city bylaw office now? Who says it's abandoned IDK prob just a spare vehicle, never know when you need a chevy to burn for insurance $.

Time for a few more pics before I got back to work.
First 2 are just of a storage facility a friend of mine owns.
3rd: is a suprise a found in my snow pile, I just wonder if it was from that lot, or did the city truck deposit it there & I picked it up while doing the 1' of slush in entrance way.
4th: is just a pic of some of the views I get every time I plow.
Yet more pics coming.


----------



## BUFF

Under magnification I see Rocky in the last pic......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

So Rocky did not get buried in the avalanche that Bullwinkle did?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1922865 said:


> So Rocky did not get buried in the avalanche that Bullwinkle did?


Moose can't fly...... Duh :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

BC Handyman;1922841 said:


> What are you working for the city bylaw office now? Who says it's abandoned
> 
> 3rd: is a suprise a found in my snow pile,
> 
> 4th: is just a pic of some of the views I get every time I plow.
> Yet more pics coming.


Yeah, how'd you figure that out ?

Surprise ? Well, it doesn't have a wedding band on it, so it's not really that cool.....

Rocky still lives up there, eh ? I thought with the implementation of Canada's refusal to let homosexual squirrels get married, that he would have left years ago....

or so Mark O says....


----------



## potskie

BUFF;1922867 said:


> Moose can't fly...... Duh :laughing::laughing:


Most, There's a few around Sudbury area that I'm convinced do.


----------



## BC Handyman

Time for some more pics.
First: Part of that big lot I did to finish cause other contractors truck broke down.
2nd: another view of that big lot(lot goes all way to houses in background) 
3rd: is a steep section(can't tell though) of a driveway I do. I'm glad they pay for it to be done well, cause I'd hate to hit some ice on this driveway.
4th: Bath time! you can see the boxend on plow that got bent after I caught something.


----------



## Flyboy77

BC Handyman;1923168 said:


> Time for some more pics.
> 
> 4th: Bath time! you can see the boxend on plow that got bent after I caught something.


There's more than one way to get a 45* wing on a Hinniker . . . start with box wing and bend as needed. Thumbs Up


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Wow, a dead ford in the parking lot...... That's something that doesn't happen often....




Beautiful scenery up there. That road surrounded by trees looks like a sweet drive through. Thumbs Up


----------



## BC Handyman

Flyboy77;1923431 said:


> There's more than one way to get a 45* wing on a Hinniker . . . start with box wing and bend as needed. Thumbs Up


lol yup, I was part way there when I noticed at the car wash.



Dogplow Dodge;1923437 said:


> Wow, a dead ford in the parking lot...... That's something that doesn't happen often....
> no dead ford in those pics, remember dog pics don't move, what appears to be a stationary object......nevermind.
> 
> Beautiful scenery up there. That road surrounded by trees looks like a sweet drive through. Thumbs Up


Ya I don't complain about the views, well here is a few more pics:
1st: shovel duty for me.
2nd: My boxend/wing getting a realignment. (Buff, I had to do it this way as my rock hammer needed new leather straps)
3rd: my new back up buddy


----------



## BUFF

BC Handyman;1923491 said:


> lol yup, I was part way there when I noticed at the car wash.
> 
> Ya I don't complain about the views, well here is a few more pics:
> 1st: shovel duty for me.
> 2nd: My boxend/wing getting a realignment. (Buff, I had to do it this way as my rock hammer needed new leather straps)
> 3rd: my new back up buddy


Well BC the press is the preferred method and kudos to youThumbs Up


----------



## BC Handyman

Well it's snowing like a bugger here, no snow was forcasted but there is already close to half inch & still coming down, so I guess I'm getting the plow on soon. Also got a pic of my new BUB units light output as I see from my mirrors.


----------



## BC Handyman

No new snow this morning for me so I got 1 of my signs made. Now if they choose to ignor it, they getting plowed in by the bobcat. My guess is 1st storm I'm going to be plowing a guy in.


----------



## BUFF

BC Handyman;1925342 said:


> No new snow this morning for me so I got 1 of my signs made. Now if they choose to ignor it, they getting plowed in by the bobcat. My guess is 1st storm I'm going to be plowing a guy in.


Sign's look nice but the base paint job is stealing the show for me.......Thumbs Up

Any anti theft devices in mind?


----------



## BC Handyman

BUFF;1925596 said:


> Sign's look nice but the base paint job is stealing the show for me.......Thumbs Up
> 
> Any anti theft devices in mind?


You like that eh, I was going to go even further with base paint, but ran outta motivation to. I did think of anti theft, but could not come up with an idea since there is nothing to chain to(my only idea) 
Ahh it just came to me, chain around sign & cinderblock & then bury block in snowpile....down side I cant move sign outta my way to pile. HMMMM guess I gotta keep thinking or get a long azz chain.
Here is a pic showing yesterdays skiff, only did the seasonals & a few older, pickier customers.


----------



## kimber750

How have I missed this thread for so long? Guess I am not cool enough to be on the mailing list. :crying:

Great pics BC. Really like the one with the parking stop in the pile. Thumbs Up If i ever remember I will get a few pics of the ones that ended up in a creek at one of our accounts last year.


----------



## BC Handyman

kimber750;1925708 said:


> How have I missed this thread for so long? Guess I am not cool enough to be on the mailing list. :crying:
> 
> Great pics BC. Really like the one with the parking stop in the pile. Thumbs Up If i ever remember I will get a few pics of the ones that ended up in a creek at one of our accounts last year.


IDK, I thought you were too cool for this thread Ya that parking stop was not the first, & surely not the last, I think I remember you posting a pic of some down a hill, but maybe my imagination is just too good, better post them again. I'm off to Kimberley soon, & I imagine I'll get a pic or 2 if the snow is really that deep.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

BC Handyman;1925342 said:


> No new snow this morning for me so I got 1 of my signs made. Now if they choose to ignor it, they getting plowed in by the bobcat. My guess is 1st storm* I'm going to be plowing a guy in.*


Uh, BC.....

Don't go spreading that around too much, otherwise you might just acquire a new fan base that you weren't expecting....

Unless of course, you're .... um.. swinging lefty today...:laughing:

BTW... Nice paint on the rim.... too bad with ALL THAT SNOW UP THERE no one will ever see it.

Man, I'm sick and tired of rain....


----------



## BC Handyman

As long as they see the sign, I dont care if they see my fancy rim job....wait with your mind let me rephrase that 

Had to hit this walkway with the ice chipper today as it was close to solid, 20min to clear this lil walkway....time for a drink after I do a small salt run for a few properties.


----------



## kimber750

BC Handyman;1926281 said:


> IDK, I thought you were too cool for this thread Ya that parking stop was not the first, & surely not the last, I think I remember you posting a pic of some down a hill, but maybe my imagination is just too good, better post them again. I'm off to Kimberley soon, & I imagine I'll get a pic or 2 if the snow is really that deep.


That was probably it then. They some how get in the snow pile. Then since this is a parking garage we can't leave piles, we have to the snow over the side then plow truck moves those piles.


----------



## BC Handyman

Went by and checked on my sign......... Kind of want some snow now. Emailed pic to PM, snow is getting piled there, just as sign says


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

BC Handyman;1926533 said:


> Went by and checked on my sign......... Kind of want some snow now. Emailed pic to PM, snow is getting piled there, just as sign says


It's got to be a chick..... or a guy who wishes he was a chick....

here I am thinking all the tards lived here in the states. Comforting to know....


----------



## leigh

BC Handyman;1926533 said:


> Went by and checked on my sign......... Kind of want some snow now. Emailed pic to PM, snow is getting piled there, just as sign says


I wish some of us were close by,that sign would be turning up all over town


----------



## kimber750

BC Handyman;1926533 said:


> Went by and checked on my sign......... Kind of want some snow now. Emailed pic to PM, snow is getting piled there, just as sign says


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## BUFF

leigh;1926581 said:


> I wish some of us were close by,that sign would be turning up all over town


For some reason and I don't know why........but that would the tip of the iceberg


----------



## BC Handyman

You guys will be happy to hear(maybe not) that my sign is still there, with the same car parked infront of it, you would've liked the pile I had behind & on side of it untill I so nicely found the owner & told him to move it now(I has his front wheel,fender & hood already buried in snow) Would have left it but pile was into road so I couldn't 
I did get a few quick pics from the morning, thougfh it did snow for a few hrs longer after pics, ended up with a good 4" of snow. Most of it melted in the afternoon & evening though, so this morn was(still got a few more) salt & sand.


----------



## xgiovannix12

im so jelly of that snow Send some this way


----------



## BC Handyman

Went out to do a cold call today of this lot today, it has not been plowed this year & I was suprised there was only about 10-12" on ground, that means 3/4 of this seasons snow has already melted. Got it done in a bit over 2hrs & was able to make my target hrly wage(which is more then some guys can fathom making hrly apparently) Good thing I know how to price a job
lot was about 2 acres worth of plowing. Here is a few pics of part of the lot.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

xgiovannix12;1932367 said:


> im so jelly of that snow Send some this way


Raspberry or Grape ? Do use cream cheese, or peanut butter ?

I know some that like Peach preserves too, but it's much less common....xysport


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

BC Handyman;1932691 said:


> Went out to do a cold call today of this lot today, it has not been plowed this year
> 
> Here is a few pics of part of the lot.


Cable rolls ? I remember they used to make living room tables out of those things in the 1970's.....

https://www.google.com/search?hl=en...#hl=en&tbm=isch&q=cable+rolls+made+into+table


----------



## kimber750

Whats with the angels?


----------



## BC Handyman

Huh, what you talking about angels? what you see some? did you hit your head on your new flatbed?


----------



## kimber750

BC Handyman;1932902 said:


> Huh, what you talking about angels? what you see some? did you hit your head on your new flatbed?


Hanging on the street lights. Thumbs Up


----------



## xgiovannix12

kimber750;1932916 said:


> Hanging on the street lights. Thumbs Up


ha hes not seeing things afterall


----------



## Chineau

BC Handyman;1926390 said:


> As long as they see the sign, I dont care if they see my fancy rim job....wait with your mind let me rephrase that
> 
> Had to hit this walkway with the ice chipper today as it was close to solid, 20min to clear this lil walkway....time for a drink after I do a small salt run for a few properties.


I am glad I wasn't taking a slug of coffee:laughing::laughing:


----------



## BC Handyman

kimber750;1932916 said:


> Hanging on the street lights. Thumbs Up


Ahhh, it's cause we got lazy city workers I guess.


----------



## BC Handyman

Here is my eastern view from this afternoons job, just cause the snow & ice is not on the ground doesn't mean it's safe from me  I had to shovel & deice this corner of roof so I could see if there was any sign of the leak that was in the roof.


----------



## kimber750

BC Handyman;1933228 said:


> Ahhh, it's cause we got lazy city workers I guess.


So you are saying the haven't taken down the xmas lights yet?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

BC Handyman;1933567 said:


> Here is my eastern view from this afternoons job, just cause the snow & ice is not on the ground doesn't mean it's safe from me  I had to shovel & deice this corner of roof so I could see if there was any sign of the leak that was in the roof.


Wow... You do fuel station roofs too ???

How do you change your snow clearing rate for the extra risk factor ?. Charge by the job or by the hour ? Plow fluid or atf ? Grand wizards or south park characters ?


----------



## BC Handyman

kimber750;1934017 said:


> So you are saying the haven't taken down the xmas lights yet?






Dogplow Dodge;1934339 said:


> Wow... You do fuel station roofs too ???
> 
> How do you change your snow clearing rate for the extra risk factor ?. Charge by the job or by the hour ? Plow fluid or atf ? Grand wizards or south park characters ?


Risk factor? Wuss.


----------



## BC Handyman

Well I figure here is as good of place to post as any, since it all part of my snow adventures. Here is a few scenic pics from the great City I live in. Both pics are from this week. tymusic


----------



## Mark Oomkes

#2 is gorgeous


----------



## Rick547

Beautiful country!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Mark Oomkes;1935844 said:


> #2 is gorgeous


He's right ! We agree on something after all. I thought Buff lived in a high plains desert without trees. 
Wrong again, dag knabbit....


----------



## BC Handyman

Here is a few pics from some of yesterday's snow related jobs, 1st pic is of some ice that melted & formed in low spot of lot that I had to sand, 2nd is some(half) of the ice from that patio I cleared, 3rd & 4th are before & after of a place I stacked some snow to make room for next storm. I had to be carefull not to allow the snow to go onto neighbors rickety fence.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

What grit paper did you use?


----------



## kimber750

Mark Oomkes;1936527 said:


> What grit paper did you use?


:laughing:

BC, go find the Hoffman's D10 and put that ripper to use.


----------



## BUFF

kimber750;1936568 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> BC, go find the Hoffman's D10 and put that ripper to use.


Buy a keg and wash it away.....


----------



## BC Handyman

Mark Oomkes;1936527 said:


> What grit paper did you use?


 I used 60..... so now your turn, what happend to you with that water & skid?



kimber750;1936568 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> BC, go find the Hoffman's D10 and put that ripper to use.


Great idea since I'm sure he not using it right now, only prob is I don't want that POS breaking down in my lot


----------



## Ty27

Those scenery pictures are awesome! I'd love to live in the mountains some where for the scenery and plowing


----------



## kimber750

Ty27;1936884 said:


> Those scenery pictures are awesome! I'd love to live in the mountains some where for the scenery and plowing


They are photoshopped.  His scenery is really just looking down at the town from gas station roof tops. :laughing:


----------



## xgiovannix12

kimber750;1936935 said:


> They are photoshopped.  His scenery is really just looking down at the town from gas station roof tops. :laughing:


haha :laughing::laughing:


----------



## BC Handyman

kimber750;1936935 said:


> They are photoshopped.  His scenery is really just looking down at the town from gas station roof tops. :laughing:





xgiovannix12;1936936 said:


> haha :laughing::laughing:


geez, try to get some pics that are diff & get grief, sorry I don't take all my pics from behind the wheel, photoshop, ha we both wish I knew how to use that.

Well here is a few more, no pic of it but we had a very nice sunset the other day. I did get a pic that represnts the lots I've been sanding the last few days. With all the melt we having all snow is dissapearing fast. But it ain't warm enough to keep this from happening in houses if the heat is not on. this place may be looking at total pipe replacment. Also here is another pic of the beautifull mountains I get to look at every day the clouds are not covering them.


----------



## BUFF

That place is going to be a mess when the pipes thaw..:laughing:

Given a choice between the ocean or mtn's I'll take mtn's every time, unless the mtn's are on the shore and in a remote area.


----------



## BC Handyman

BUFF;1940400 said:


> That place is going to be a mess when the pies thaw..:laughing:
> 
> Given a choice between the ocean or mtn's I'll take mtn's every time, unless the mtn's are on the shore and in a remote area.


Which one? I think both the driveway & the frozen house are going to be a mess. Ya that was a nice thing about growing up in Vancouver, ocean & mountains. the city part.... nice place to grow up in, but I would not go back now.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

What do thawed pies have to do with a mess in the house?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;1940420 said:


> What do thawed pies have to do with a mess in the house?


Good question.......... Guess you're wearing your Grammar / Spelling Sheriffs Badge today.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Hey BC. there's some yellow funk staining on the underside of that toilet seat. Better clean it up before the owner gets back, or they will be upset with your peeing in their ice bucket...


----------



## kimber750

BC Handyman;1940352 said:


> geez, try to get some pics that are diff & get grief, sorry I don't take all my pics from behind the wheel, photoshop, ha we both wish I knew how to use that.
> 
> Well here is a few more, no pic of it but we had a very nice sunset the other day. I did get a pic that represnts the lots I've been sanding the last few days. With all the melt we having all snow is dissapearing fast. But it ain't warm enough to keep this from happening in houses if the heat is not on. this place may be looking at total pipe replacment. Also here is another pic of the beautifull mountains I get to look at every day the clouds are not covering them.


I don't get out of the truck, it's cold out there. :laughing:


----------



## BC Handyman

kimber750;1941134 said:


> I don't get out of the truck, it's cold out there. :laughing:


I'm glad you made an exeption for me, though I'm sure you only got out to pee & happend to think of a pic while your out there admiring your pile.

I finally got some snow again, it came in 2 heavy waves, of coarse I was almost half way through my route when the second wave hit.
Here is a few pics including one of my youngest daughter on a shovel, jumping in the bobcat to clean up, second wave of heavy snow starting & 2nd lot of morning.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Really good seeing you pushing the snow around again....


I see you're pushing your daughter around again too.  Buff and you would get along just fine..... Who knows, maybe there's a future combining of businesses in the future? 

SON of Buff and Daughter of BC :

A new snow clearing venture that crosses the Northern border line:waving:


----------



## BUFF

Dogplow Dodge;1965722 said:


> I see you're pushing your daughter around again too.  Buff and you would get along just fine..... Who knows, maybe there's a future combining of businesses in the future?
> 
> SON of Buff and Daughter of BC :
> 
> A new snow clearing venture that crosses the Northern border line:waving:


 Dog I think you need to stop drinking out of the toilet, you seem delusional....... My boy is 16 and has no interest in girls, it's fishing, shooting, hunting and video games.


----------



## kimber750

BC Handyman;1965417 said:


> I'm glad you made an exeption for me, though I'm sure you only got out to pee & happend to think of a pic while your out there admiring your pile.


Actually back was hurting, needed to stretch.


----------



## BUFF

kimber750;1966052 said:


> Actually back was hurting, needed to stretch.


After about 1.5hrs I need out of ****** to unfold my legs, man I wish it was a extended cab.......


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

BUFF;1965878 said:


> Dog I think you need to stop drinking out of the toilet, you seem delusional....... My boy is 16 and has no interest in girls, it's fishing, shooting, hunting and video games.


Toxic Toilet water..... Yup... that's it... Thumbs Up

Wooorerrrrffff... !

( Burp! )


----------



## BC Handyman

no more child labor for me as they both got jobs now, youngest daughter just got job at tim hortons.


----------



## xgiovannix12

BC Handyman;1967590 said:


> no more child labor for me as they both got jobs now, youngest daughter just got job at tim hortons.


Free coffee for life??

better tell her to watch for grandview :laughing:


----------



## BUFF

xgiovannix12;1967601 said:


> Free coffee for life??
> 
> better tell her to watch for grandview :laughing:


Dam it...... you beat me.....:laughing::laughing:


----------



## BC Handyman

even funnier, I thought of mentioning gv in the post.


----------



## xgiovannix12

BUFF;1967606 said:


> Dam it...... you beat me.....:laughing::laughing:


haha sorry buff maybe next time buddy


----------



## BC Handyman

I did get some more snow yesterday, only ended up being an inch, so not a full round. No pics since nothing good to show, I still got a payed truckload of sand at store I got to pick up since I don't think I'll need to spread it, but I'll see. It is -16c right now.


----------



## BC Handyman

Well I got what I think could be the last snow of the seaon for me, we ended up with about 4-6" depending on time I got there since it was melting fast. I only got a pic from begining & a before & after from near end of day.
It was super heavy & water logged snow, sucked to shovel anything.
Now I just got to figure out my plan for next year.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Snow !

We're getting the same storm type here today.... 3-4" of wet, heavy slop.

Woo Hoo !


At least you got to do one more for the year.... Is it a freebie to the clients ?


----------



## BC Handyman

No freebies this round, got almost a full run it(didnt do gravel lots) Only had one guy complain that he didnt want it done......a few hrs after I plowed it all already.
Looking back I'd say it was a good year, not alot of snow & less events then usual so selling seasonals might be harder sell next year.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

BC Handyman;1984637 said:


> Looking back I'd say it was a good year, not alot of snow & less events then usual so selling seasonals might be harder sell next year.


Same scenario here


----------



## BC Handyman

I'm back for another round of winter glory. Winter is still a few weeks away here, so I guess that means I better get ready soon. I have not done anything yet, but a few customers have called & confirmed they want me to do their snow this year. I got a handfull of quotes to do too. Next time I post here winter will be just around the corner. Stay safe guys!


----------



## Banksy

Always enjoy your photos. Here's to a bountiful season for you!


----------



## BC Handyman

Thanks banksy! I hope the same for you and all the other hard working guys & gals out there.
This year I made a big decision & decided not to do a few of the sub jobs I've had for almost a decade, despite being offered more money. Although money helps almost all, I dropped them cause of the stress of having to hire an extra 3-4 shovellers is something I need a break from.
I got almost all my customers from last year back, but I'm still waiting to talk to a few. Temps are dropping here so snow ain't far behind.....I hope.


----------



## Chineau

Morning B.C back for another season I see, I just came in from checking some lots and havin my cereal. Hope thing are well for you.


----------



## BUFF

Hey look who showed up.


----------



## BC Handyman

Howdy Chineau!! Long timetymusic Things could be better, but I'm still chugging along, hope you had a good summer. 
I'd say my route is 95% full with only room for 1 or 2 more places.


----------



## Chineau

Well partner I know that chugging along thing, life tend to throw a curve ball now and then. I am happy with the numbers going into winter should find out next week about a big property one way or another if I get the bid it will be a real show to getter all done.
Summer was pretty good up till end of August one kid quit and a week later the other one quit, going into September I was losing weight on the lawn mower program, a couple days come home have a beer and go to bed. I need a new strategy going forward to keep kids mowing into September, post hole drilling fence building dirt work was all steady, so good on that front. Did a fair bit of trout fishing this summer,only got out on one ride south always room for improvement on the fun side.


----------



## Chineau

And hey Buff how's things your way.


----------



## BC Handyman

*I see Snow!!*

Sounds alot like my summer Chineau.....minus being audited by CRA
Any way back to my snow adventures......
My route is pretty full, so I'm not sure if I should even take on any more. I also saw the first snow of the year. It was up at my gold claim so I still got time till the snow gets down to town, but it will put a stop(or atl east slow it down) to my mining for this year.


----------



## BC Handyman

I got my first big blast of winter today, just heading out for round 2, I'll post a few pics later, so far I got about 4-5"


----------



## BC Handyman

Since I said I would, here is the few pics I took, we ended up with about 7" (17cm) I got to do almost every place 2 or more times. Not doing any subcontracting is a nice change for this year. After a quick nap I'll continue sanding.


----------



## DieselSlug

Good to see someone getting snow!


----------



## BC Handyman

Well the next town over got more then us last night, I only got a skiff whill it was coming down pretty good in Kimberley. I may end up with some more this afternoon. I'm still taking on a few new customers here & there if they willing to have next day service since I'm already full.


----------



## jhall22guitar

BC Handyman;2067909 said:


> Well the next town over got more then us last night, I only got a skiff whill it was coming down pretty good in Kimberley. I may end up with some more this afternoon. I'm still taking on a few new customers here & there if they willing to have next day service since I'm already full.


Great photos, love to see the snow being pushed around. And I can't blame you for taking them. Especially if they are willing to wait for next day service! Thumbs Up


----------



## BC Handyman

Ya I feel it would be dumb of me to turn down guys that ok with next day service. 
Well it's snowing here again, I went out this morn & did the seasonals, but it's starting to pick up & it looks like I'll be doing an almost full run if not a full one, I'll wait a few more min to see if there a 2:00 weather update, was suppose to stop already & have no accumulation..... almost 2cm sofar.


----------



## BC Handyman

I got some more snow today, again more then forcasted, late start made for bad timing. Still got a few so pics later.


----------



## BUFF

BC Handyman;2072207 said:


> I got some more snow today, again more then forcasted, late start made for bad timing. Still got a few so pics later.


Good for you, suppose to have snow down here Saturday


----------



## kimber750

Calling for 60 and sun tomorrow.


----------



## BC Handyman

60, so I suspect your farmer tan aint going away any time soon eh?
this is pics from yesterdays snow, started about 11am & went till 11pm, only about 3cm fell.
here is the only pics I took. driving down street, a small lot partly done for 2nd time that day, & an untouched drive about to get cleared.


----------



## BC Handyman

Here is one more pic from yesterday


----------



## BUFF

Been seeing you've been getting some weather on the radar maps, it started to snow here around 7am but I highly doubt it's going to amount to be much. 
Ground temps warmed up last week and this storm hasn't shown any intensity, just have about 1.5" on the grass and it's melting off hard surfaces.


----------



## BC Handyman

Yup I got a bit more snow the other day, today looks like sanding cold calls. I'm glad I was able to limp my plow through the day after the hydro line sprung a leak, guess I'll be replacing that hose today too. Here is a few pics from plowing including a warning pile to guy who parked in front of my snow pile.


----------



## BUFF

BC Handyman;2074799 said:


> Yup I got a bit more snow the other day, today looks like sanding cold calls. I'm glad I was able to limp my plow through the day after the hydro line sprung a leak, guess I'll be replacing that hose today too. Here is a few pics from plowing including a warning pile to guy who parked in front of my snow pile.


Is that the same butthat that was parking there last year?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Nice pics Guys...Thumbs Up

You know how jealous the rest of the country is now, right ?:waving:


----------



## Randall Ave

That is the rule, park the car by the snow pile, and dumpster, some one gotta hit it.


----------



## BC Handyman

Ya I assume thats same butthat, but if not it's same to me, next warning pile will be a bit harder to back through 
Snow must be a west thing nowadays


----------



## BC Handyman

I got more snow, about 3-4" Still got a few more to do this morn but here is a couple sneak peak pictures for all you that are not going to have a white Christmas. I'll post a few more pics later when I'm done.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Nice pix, BC. Jealous as usual.

I would like to thank you and your fellow Canadians for sharing your cold winter air, this am. Bright blue skies, a crisp 35*F morning almost makes it feel like Christmas around here. Will be in the mid 60's F by the 25th, but, it still feels fresh righ now...


----------



## BC Handyman

Here is a few more pics from yesterday & todays snow removal adventures....I almost told a lady if she going to act like a cow, I'll treat her like one, she parked 3 times in my way, then I kid you not on top of a pile, really wanted a pic but thought that would be rude.
few more pics coming.


----------



## BUFF

BC Handyman;2077560 said:


> Here is a few more pics from yesterday & todays snow removal adventures....I almost told a lady if she going to act like a cow, I'll treat her like one, she parked 3 times in my way, then I kid you not on top of a pile, really wanted a pic but thought that would be rude.
> few more pics coming.


Nice blue skyThumbs Up


----------



## BC Handyman

Here is a few more pics, including a frosty early afternoon view from bobcat, an idea of latest storm total(about 6") & a pic of how I left that lot.


----------



## DieselSlug

Still nothing here, good to see someones getting it.


----------



## BC Handyman

So GV must be sitting pretty sofar  Well not to rub it in but it's snowing here again, they calling for 1-2" this afternoon & evening. That would be enough to get me & atleast one shoveler out.


----------



## BC Handyman

Well it's snowing again here, has been for better part of last 3 days, even though there is still lots to do today, I'm taking the rest of Christmas eve off.
Here is some pics for you guys from the last few days, but since Santa told me most of you were bad, the pics are not very good.  
Merry Christmas & happy holidays to you all!


----------



## BUFF

You too.......... Enjoy and be safe!


----------



## Randall Ave

Nice pics BC, Take the day off. Merry Christmas!


----------



## BC Handyman

I had a good Christmas morn, kids, wife & dog are happy with there presents, I woke up to a fresh blanket of about 1" with the sun shining, so it is perdy out there with most untouched. It's nice to not have to worry about rushing out there to clear the fresh snow. It does suck looking at my car tent that collapsed in the evening though. 
I'll prob go out and cherry pic the easiest places to do today so I dont got to do too much tomorrow, thats after I have an irished coffee though. wesport


----------



## BC Handyman

The snow has stopped for now, but not before it dropped another 1" on Christmas day & then got sunny. Almost done the route for today, just taking a break before I jump in bobcat. Here is a couple more pics.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Very nice for me to see some sunlight again.... thanks for posting pics of it, as I almost forgot what it looked like.




Sounds like you have a very productive, yet not too stressful, beginning of the season. Good for you..Thumbs Up


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Randall Ave;2080969 said:


> Nice pics BC, Take the day off. Merry Christmas!


Pfffft..... Well if that isn't the pot calling the kettle black.

Mr. workaholic :waving:


----------



## BC Handyman

It's snowing here again, started about 11pm last night & has been lightly snowing all day, got about 2" sofar. It suppose to keep going all night. Pics later if I remember to take some since I haven't yet today.


----------



## BUFF

BC Handyman;2083641 said:


> It's snowing here again, started about 11pm last night & has been lightly snowing all day, got about 2" sofar. It suppose to keep going all night. Pics later if I remember to take some since I haven't yet today.


Seems your winter is following it's normal cycle with a storm rolling through with in a week of each other.


----------



## BC Handyman

Honestly I'd say it was a bit of a late start but after the one 6" storm it has been more 1"-3" all day events then usual as opposed to the bigger dump over night, so far events are up but snow totals are normal, but up from last year. I did get a few pics today which I'll post later, roads today were horrible with many crashes, some very serious, one happend about a minute after I went by. I"ll have another full day tomorrow plus I'll head out in a bit to do a few places since it suppose to stop in next hr or so.
Also got asked to do the biggest car dealer in town(ford), I got the terms I wanted so I'll give them a price.....what a new truck worth?


----------



## BC Handyman

Trying to figure out if the weather men here are idiots or liars, cause it was suppose to stop snowing last night & hasnt stopped yet, I'm never going to get to take my holidays this year.....well not in the holiday time anyway.
Happy its not a ton of snow though. Only got 4 hrs sleep last night, Pics coming sometime


----------



## BC Handyman

It's been a busy week for me, everyday I got some fresh snow, I delt with cold calls today & wished I took some pics, cause I plowed some stuff that was untouched all year & was a good amount of snow.
Here is a few random pics from this week, some of lots, some of scenic & even 1 of a garbage can since I remember there was a member that had a fetish for them
I hope everyone has a good new years eve & stays away from too much trouble.


----------



## BC Handyman

Here is a few more random pics including one of a mystery truck that owner said he didnt know who's it was but said it there prob they parked by pile, I tried to not bury it but any more snow it will be.


----------



## Randall Ave

Your just itchen to bury that truck arn't ya?


----------



## BUFF

There's nothing wrong with a little dumpster porn......:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

So..... Jealous..

55 * f. 

Finally stopped raining for a day here.. Yuk

Bury the truck..... You can always push the pile out of the way later.


----------



## Randall Ave

Years ago doing the roads. Car left in road, good sized storm. Cop said, bury it.


----------



## BC Handyman

Randall Ave;2085658 said:


> Your just itchen to bury that truck arn't ya?


You Know it



BUFF;2085660 said:


> There's nothing wrong with a little dumpster porn......:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


Right? :laughing:



Dogplow Dodge;2085724 said:


> So..... Jealous..
> 
> 55 * f.
> 
> Finally stopped raining for a day here.. Yuk
> 
> Bury the truck..... You can always push the pile out of the way later.


Main reason I haven't yet is cause I would feel bad for tow truck driver that will have to get it out. If it dont got insurance by next snow or is moved its getting buried most likely.

Here is a few more pics including the scenic drive to a place, the entrance road & a storage place I plow.


----------



## BUFF

I like the look of a snow covered evergreen tree.Thumbs Up


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

BUFF;2086366 said:


> I like the look of a snow covered evergreen tree.Thumbs Up


Agreed..

He lives in one beautiful spot in the world, Thumbs Up

Hey BC... What's the building with all those symmetrical windows, or doors without steps? Look too small to be loading docs, or anything of the sort.


----------



## FordFisherman

Great pictures thanks! Nice to see someones getting snow.


----------



## xgiovannix12

BUFF;2085660 said:


> There's nothing wrong with a little dumpster porn......:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


you miss the 2 trashcans doing it eh? I wonder what ever happen to bird


----------



## BUFF

xgiovannix12;2086654 said:


> you miss the 2 trashcans doing it eh? I wonder what ever happen to bird


Flown the coop and in the windThumbs Up


----------



## xgiovannix12

BUFF;2086660 said:


> Flown the coop and in the windThumbs Up


haha possibly maybe he took our advice to finding another profession.

BTW great pictures BC Thumbs Up


----------



## BUFF

xgiovannix12;2086689 said:


> haha possibly maybe he took our advice to finding another profession.


Pffffft....... like that would ever happen....:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Mark13

xgiovannix12;2086689 said:


> haha possibly maybe he took our advice to finding another profession.


He probably has his own welding and repair shop these days.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Mark13;2086744 said:


> He probably has his own welding and repair shop these days.


Pfffft......

Spending time with Bubba due to packing in a library is more likely...

So..

Still packing....


----------



## Randall Ave

That is Gods country up there. 

You guys must miss the feathered one. 
Did he get booted or ran away?


----------



## MajorDave

Dogplow Dodge;2086444 said:


> Agreed..
> 
> Hey BC... What's the building with all those symmetrical windows, or doors without steps? Look too small to be loading docs, or anything of the sort.


Looks like an old Military Base, ya know what i mean?- like old Ft Dix over your way...


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

MajorDave;2086826 said:


> Looks like an old Military Base, ya know what i mean?- like old Ft Dix over your way...


I'm near Earle.... or what used to be Earle, soon to be a home builders paradise from what the grapevine says. Pure waste of tax payer dollars, regardless.


----------



## BC Handyman

Dogplow Dodge;2086444 said:


> Agreed..
> 
> He lives in one beautiful spot in the world, Thumbs Up
> 
> Hey BC... What's the building with all those symmetrical windows, or doors without steps? Look too small to be loading docs, or anything of the sort.


It's a storage facility.



Mark13;2086744 said:


> He probably has his own welding and repair shop these days.


That actually wouldn't surprise me.



Randall Ave;2086818 said:


> That is Gods country up there.
> 
> You guys must miss the feathered one.
> Did he get booted or ran away?


Pretty sure he flew the coop, but only MJG would be able to say if the fox killed him:laughing:


----------



## BC Handyman

Got another inch or snow of unforcasted snow. More might be on way tonight.


----------



## BUFF

BC Handyman;2088169 said:


> Got another inch or snow of unforcasted snow. More might be on way tonight.


And this surprises you how.......


----------



## BC Handyman

It was the unforcasted part that through me off, I though the weathermen making the big bucks would be able to have atleast a 33% accuracy rate, But me thinks it closer to 5% or 1 in 20 they get right.
Had to explain to a customer today my truck is not a tank, cause they thought I should push there 6' high 9'deep, 15' wide snow pile out of the way since its "too big of a pile" After getting it through their head I needed the bobcat to move it at an extra cost they seemed like they got it, but that prob wishfull thinking.
I got most of the route done, not quit enough snow for a full run, here is a random pic I took this morn since it only one I took.


----------



## SnoFarmer

BC Handyman;2088286 said:


> n, here is a random pic I took this morn since it only one I took.


U ned 1 of them thar one stage blower, so Ya can run threw them drives


----------



## BC Handyman

Here is a few more random pics from yesterday, I'll post a few more after work today. Got a few places to do still that were not done last few days, I"m expecting a bit of snow on em.


----------



## BUFF

BC Handyman;2089441 said:


> Here is a few more random pics from yesterday, I'll post a few more after work today. Got a few places to do still that were not done last few days, I"m expecting a bit of snow on em.


In the last pic your stack is dwarfed by the one behind the fence, what's up with that......


----------



## BC Handyman

BUFF;2089605 said:


> In the last pic your stack is dwarfed by the one behind the fence, what's up with that......


Stack behind fence is from a whole lot with snow all in that pile, as well as the lot is about 5-6x bigger, my pile is only half my lot shown, other pile behind camera.

Here is a pic of one of my piles that stacked in one place, & this lot still half size of lot behind mine in that pic u talking bout. Already pushing piles back as places & will be removing soon, like this guy in second pic, we left him a space to pull out of, but with all our snow that space is basicly non existent anymore.


----------



## BUFF

BC Handyman;2089619 said:


> Stack behind fence is from a whole lot with snow all in that pile, as well as the lot is about 5-6x bigger, my pile is only half my lot shown, other pile behind camera.
> 
> Here is a pic of one of my piles that stacked in one place, & this lot still half size of lot behind mine in that pic u talking bout. Already pushing piles back as places & will be removing soon, like this guy in second pic, we left him a space to pull out of, but with all our snow that space is basicly non existent anymore.


Ok..... just making sure you're not slacking off......

The last pic with the vehicle parked, it would be funny to plow him in behind a huge pile and leave a teaspoon with a note saying "Yes I'm an @$$hole but you're a moron, have a nice day [email protected]$$"


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Hey !


What's that white stuff on the ground, and on the cars and houses ?


Looks familiar..... but I just can't place where I've seen it before.:waving:


----------



## BC Handyman

More white gold falling right now, about to head out again. I should get 2-3"


----------



## SnoFarmer

We got around 2" over night.

Hey, BC.
On thoes resi pics I see you pushed towards the home?
In some it looks like their sidewalk is blocked by your
Piles. In one it looks like a foot path inbetween them going to the home.


----------



## Randall Ave

Dogplow was at my place yesturday, we were outside staring at my snow plow, but could not remember wat it was used for. 

And rain for the weekend here i guess. :crying:

Keep the pics coming, very pretty up there.


----------



## BC Handyman

SnoFarmer;2090013 said:


> We got around 2" over night.
> 
> Hey, BC.
> On thoes resi pics I see you pushed towards the home?
> In some it looks like their sidewalk is blocked by your
> Piles. In one it looks like a foot path inbetween them going to the home.


You must be old like Mark & need glasses NO NO, I would never do that, I dont want to have to shovel em out or listen to the complaining



Randall Ave;2090090 said:


> Dogplow was at my place yesturday, we were outside staring at my snow plow, but could not remember wat it was used for.
> 
> And rain for the weekend here i guess. :crying:
> 
> Keep the pics coming, very pretty up there.


Thats good, you guys go for walkies? :laughing: Plows make good leaf collecters


----------



## BC Handyman

Here is a few quick pics from this morn before I head back out.


----------



## xgiovannix12

glad your getting alot of snow. I dont think we are getting any this year lol


----------



## Randall Ave

All man love is saved for west of the Missisippi.


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave;2090183 said:


> All man love is saved for west of the Missisippi.


Because we're good people.....


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

BC Handyman;2090107 said:


> Here is a few quick pics from this morn before I head back out.


With all these micro storms, is it safe to say that this year will be more profitable than previous ? I assume you're mostly per push vs GV.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

BUFF;2090259 said:


> Because we're good people.....


That's why Randall needs to move out by you. He's goody, goody, gum drops good. All that caring for others more than himself....

Kind of sickening, actually....


----------



## Randall Ave

Dogplow Dodge;2090279 said:


> That's why Randall needs to move out by you. He's goody, goody, gum drops good. All that caring for others more than himself....
> 
> Kind of sickening, actually....


Honest guys, I'm really not that nice of a guy, just ask anyone that knows me.


----------



## BC Handyman

Dogplow Dodge;2090277 said:


> With all these micro storms, is it safe to say that this year will be more profitable than previous ? I assume you're mostly per push vs GV.


Yes it is, yes I'm mostly per push, but I do got a few handfulls of seasonals, prob about 20% are seasonal.



Randall Ave;2090353 said:


> Honest guys, I'm really not that nice of a guy, just ask anyone that knows me.


If thats a profile pic of you I believe it, you look cranky as heck, bet your the type that waters down your sidewalk in winter to keep those pesky youngins off your lawn :realmad:


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Randall Ave;2090353 said:


> Honest guys, I'm really not that nice of a guy, just ask anyone that knows me.


Well the old ladies at the diner say otherwise. They want to bang you like you've never been banged before. :laughing::laughing:

I wish the 80 year old women would say nice stuff like that about me......

NOT!


----------



## BUFF

BC Handyman;2090466 said:


> If thats a profile pic of you I believe it, you look cranky as heck, bet your the type that waters down your sidewalk in winter to keep those pesky youngins off your lawn :realmad:


Looks more like Mr. Herbert's younger brother.....


----------



## BC Handyman

Here is a few pics from yesterdays full run. Today I'm doing a few cold calls. I got a few more pics I might post later. Have a good weekend


----------



## CityGuy

BC Handyman;2091872 said:


> Here is a few pics from yesterdays full run. Today I'm doing a few cold calls. I got a few more pics I might post later. Have a good weekend


Looks like 5-6 inches? Wish we could get that instead of this 1-2 stuff.


----------



## BC Handyman

CityGuy;2092203 said:


> Looks like 5-6 inches? Wish we could get that instead of this 1-2 stuff.


Only on lots I dont plow every storm, I only got one 6" storm at beginning of year, all rest have been 1-3" darn near every day.
I had to take a pic of this lot that had an entire side empty, in 10 years of dealing with this place I have never had a straight shot plow cause there is always a few cars atleast in way. So I blocked the entrance with a big ol snow pile & plowed/scraped the crap out of it


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

BC Handyman;2092261 said:


> Only on lots I dont plow every storm, I only got one 6" storm at beginning of year, all rest have been 1-3" darn near every day.
> I had to take a pic of this lot that had an entire side empty, in 10 years of dealing with this place I have never had a straight shot plow cause there is always a few cars atleast in way. So I blocked the entrance with a big ol snow pile & plowed/scraped the crap out of it


Glad to see you're keeping busy. In a few weeks, We hope to be the same.

Good thinking.. blocking the entrance while you work.....:laughing:


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

BTW,


What happened to your "fuel station" guy ?


----------



## xgiovannix12

Dogplow Dodge;2092268 said:


> Glad to see you're keeping busy. In a few weeks, We hope to be the same.
> 
> Good thinking.. blocking the entrance while you work.....:laughing:


doubt we going to keep busy this year


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

xgiovannix12;2092271 said:


> doubt we going to keep busy this year


well, if not, then so be it. I'll find something else to do...


----------



## BC Handyman

Dogplow Dodge;2092270 said:


> BTW,
> 
> What happened to your "fuel station" guy ?


He payed upfront, so I plowed his stations



xgiovannix12;2092271 said:


> doubt we going to keep busy this year


Awe cheer up buttercup, that toxic ground is bound to freeze sometime 

My salt supply has dissipated & I had a hard time finding any, so I bought all I could find(at full retail) This will last a few storms.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

BC Handyman;2093323 said:


> He payed upfront, so I plowed his stations
> 
> .


Really ????? WOW !

I'm really impressed. Did you have to hit him upside the head as well ?Thumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## Randall Ave

Ya need salt? Pay delivery fees, me and Dog will run a truck load right up to ya. Be neat just to see some snow. :waving:


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Randall Ave;2093393 said:


> Ya need salt? Pay delivery fees, me and Dog will run a truck load right up to ya. Be neat just to see some snow. :waving:


Let me clean out the box, and we'll be on our way !:waving:

Get to taste a real molson golden. I hear it just bubbles up from the ground near BC's house... and folks just stick bottles under the spout...


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

BC Handyman;2093323 said:


> My salt supply has dissipated & I had a hard time finding any, so I bought all I could find(at full retail) This will last a few storms.


So how much is a bag of salt up there ? retail ?


----------



## BC Handyman

Dogplow Dodge;2093379 said:


> Really ????? WOW !
> 
> I'm really impressed. Did you have to hit him upside the head as well ?Thumbs UpThumbs Up


Didnt have to, but almost did when he gave me a cheque when I told him cash



Randall Ave;2093393 said:


> Ya need salt? Pay delivery fees, me and Dog will run a truck load right up to ya. Be neat just to see some snow. :waving:


See it, heck I'll let you plow some & take some home



Dogplow Dodge;2093396 said:


> Get to taste a real molson golden. I hear it just bubbles up from the ground near BC's house... and folks just stick bottles under the spout...


Round here is Kokanee Country, The brewery is only an hr away, so that means this is also sasquach territory, cause squaches love Kokanee



Dogplow Dodge;2093400 said:


> So how much is a bag of salt up there ? retail ?


$3.95 for a tiny 10kg, but with wifes employee discount & got it for $3.55 plus taxes.


----------



## BUFF

BC Handyman;2093507 said:


> cause squaches love Kokanee


And Beef Jerky too.....


----------



## potskie

BC Handyman;2093507 said:


> $3.95 for a tiny 10kg, but with wifes employee discount & got it for $3.55 plus taxes.


You need to become really good friends with a muni guy so you can get a few loads of bulk from him


----------



## Randall Ave

potskie;2093569 said:


> You need to become really good friends with a muni guy so you can get a few loads of bulk from him


You get caught doing that here, its free room and board, and a boyfriend.


----------



## potskie

Randall Ave;2093643 said:


> You get caught doing that here, its free room and board, and a boyfriend.


Figures a,guy from NJ would assume the worst. I more ment a legal transaction. I know of a guy in a smaller Muni who buys bulk from the muni. Win win as one gets better pricing and the other gets to add on loads and get better pricing.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

potskie;2093569 said:


> You need to become really good friends with a muni guy so you can get a few loads of bulk from him





potskie;2093657 said:


> Figures a,guy from NJ would assume the worst. I more ment a legal transaction. I know of a guy in a smaller Muni who buys bulk from the muni. Win win as one gets better pricing and the other gets to add on loads and get better pricing.


So, you have to be from NJ to think youse suggesting an illegal activity, with no other detais indicating otherwise?

Really?

I don't think so...


----------



## SnoFarmer

potskie;2093657 said:


> Figures a,guy from NJ would assume the worst. I more ment a legal transaction. I know of a guy in a smaller Muni who buys bulk from the muni. Win win as one gets better pricing and the other gets to add on loads and get better pricing.


So the muni is in the wholesale salt business ?
The muni only sells to one citizen?

Nothing fishey there.


----------



## BUFF

SnoFarmer;2093710 said:


> Nothing fishey there.


Looking for a Fish.....


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

BUFF;2093881 said:


> Looking for a Fish.....


is that a david bowie tribute ?


----------



## BC Handyman

LOL I never seen that Buff, nothing fishy there, as for befriending a muni guy, I got nowhere to store bulk, so that wouldnt work. I decided to take on another place since it is a easy, quick, straight push, as well as I'm going to clean this mess up today from a cold call place, building manager is a bit kooky to say least so the plan is to do it quickly & get outta there.


----------



## BC Handyman

Dogplow Dodge;2093904 said:


> is that a david bowie tribute ?


:laughing::laughing: Good oneThumbs Up


----------



## SnoFarmer

BUFF;2093881 said:


> Looking for a Fish.....


Had dent watched that one.

More like this.





BC, cay you buy salt from a municipality in CA?

That is were the fish lays.

Nice pics,


----------



## BUFF

Dogplow Dodge;2093904 said:


> is that a david bowie tribute ?


Inadvertently.....



BC Handyman;2093909 said:


> LOL I never seen that Buff


Here I figured you to be a Monty Python fan



SnoFarmer;2093917 said:


> Had dent watched that one.
> 
> More like this.


The Grail is the best of Monty Python, so many classic bit's and sayings. I got my kids hooked on it when they were 6-7yrs old, nothing funnier than seeing them running around saying Ni, I'm not quite dead yet and oh but he's got sharp pointy teeth...... etc..


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

I spent my childhood watching monty python.


I guess that explains a few things, eh ?


----------



## BC Handyman

SnoFarmer;2093917 said:


> Had dent watched that one.
> 
> More like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BC, cay you buy salt from a municipality in CA?
> 
> That is were the fish lays.
> 
> Nice pics,


Always look on the bright side of life:whistling::whistling:
I dont know if I could buy salt from the city, but I'm assuming the answer would be no

Anyway back to reality It snowed a skiff today but temps were 0c for first time in many weeks, so melting had begun & allowed me to scrape a few places nicely, so much so I might go scrape a few more just to get em close to bare again.


----------



## BUFF

Had 40* here today, but with clouds which prevented a big melt off.

Lots cleaned up nice.Thumbs Up


----------



## DieselSlug

Lots look great!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Hey !


They stole the name of my truck !!!


What's that place sell ? Bricks ? Old dodges ? Pizza ?


----------



## BUFF

Dogplow Dodge;2095207 said:


> Hey !
> 
> They stole the name of my truck !!!
> 
> What's that place sell ? Bricks ? Old dodges ? Pizza ?


Furniture, mattresses, appliances, etc...


----------



## BC Handyman

Dogplow Dodge;2095207 said:


> Hey !
> 
> They stole the name of my truck !!!
> 
> What's that place sell ? Bricks ? Old dodges ? Pizza ?





BUFF;2095258 said:


> Furniture, mattresses, appliances, etc...


Good guess, but really its a museum for the worlds largest brick


----------



## BC Handyman

It snowed again here yesterday, only about an inch & just after I finished plowing today it started snowing again. Should only get another inch or under. One light on my back up buddy stopped working, & I lost a big nut from a bolt on lift cylinder, not sure when, but I noticed it yesterday.


----------



## BC Handyman

I got another inch of snow last night, just enough with yesterdays snow to do almost every place if I didnt have to do it yesterday. I'm taking a break before I jump in bobcat. Here is a pic from this morn & I'll post video when I get it uploaded on youtube.


----------



## BC Handyman

It snowed again here, this time about 5" of heavy almost slushy snow. I'm just taking a few min break before I head back out to do last resi's then jump in bobcat. I've been spoiled not getting any storms more then 3" so today is a bit of a work out when shoveling.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

BC Handyman;2099254 said:


> It snowed again here, this time about 5" of heavy almost slushy snow. I'm just taking a few min break before I head back out to do last resi's then jump in bobcat. I've been spoiled not getting any storms more then 3" so today is a bit of a work out when shoveling.


Nice pics...

You don't use SS or TS Blowers ?

or do you just enjoy the exercise ?


----------



## BC Handyman

Dogplow Dodge;2099283 said:


> Nice pics...
> 
> You don't use SS or TS Blowers ?
> 
> or do you just enjoy the exercise ?


Ya I got a few pics I'll post later, Yes I got & am using ss blower today. Cold calls are coming in fast, already know I'll be going all night & tomorrow too.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

BC Handyman;2099357 said:


> Ya I got a few pics I'll post later, Yes I got & am using ss blower today. Cold calls are coming in fast, already know I'll be going all night & tomorrow too.


Can I assume this year you'll be looking to buy new equipment ?

New truck ? New Skiddy ? Buff's ****** ?

Sounds like you're doing extremely well.Thumbs Up


----------



## BC Handyman

Sure you can assume, but prob not happening, I'd love a new truck, but this money will go to catching back up on debt, taxes, ect. I still owe10gs on truck so dont think I'll get a loan for new one yet, but the dodge is in need of repairs or scrapping.
Anyway back to me recent storm, I ended up with 5-6" did 20hrs yesterday & still got a few hrs today, but figured I'd share a few random pics before I head out again. I'll post more pics later.


----------



## BC Handyman

I'm done plowing till tomorrow, got some vacant places & snow hauling to do still. Still snowing so not sure if I'll be plowing again tomorrow. Here is a few more random pics including that truck which is now plowed in for rest of winter I'd say. Time for rest now.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

BC Handyman;2100320 said:


> I'm done plowing till tomorrow, got some vacant places & snow hauling to do still. Still snowing so not sure if I'll be plowing again tomorrow. Here is a few more random pics *including that truck which is now plowed in for rest of winter I'd say. *Time for rest now.


That's soooooo funny, but I bet he / she had no intentions of moving it anyway....

You like that SS blower ? The local Mom and Pop shop here sells tons of them. I bought their commercial version, but I'm not sure if it was any better than the one you have. More of a pain, as you manually have to adjust the chute.

Oh well. I'd still buy another in a heartbeat. Thing moves snow..


----------



## BC Handyman

Ya I like that blower, never thought I'd need the electric function, but it comes in handy when it's -20c & your right they do move a good amount of snow.
Here is a few more pics from plowing yesterday.
How much snow we got? Enough this is just parked in parking lot instead of truck:laughing: I'm guessing he don't need his spot plowed.


----------



## BC Handyman

I had to get some snow trucked out of a lot today, had lots of time in between truck loads for pics, so here is a few.


----------



## BUFF

BC Handyman;2101176 said:


> I had to get some snow trucked out of a lot today, had lots of time in between truck loads for pics, so here is a few.


How and what are you paying to have it hauled oof, by the hour or load?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BC Handyman;2101176 said:


> I had to get some snow trucked out of a lot today, had lots of time in between truck loads for pics, so here is a few.


I was thinking SS blower stood for skidsteer blower, was hoping to see something big in action.


----------



## BUFF

LapeerLandscape;2101224 said:


> was hoping to see something big in action.


I'm sure the wife thought the same thing.......:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;2101265 said:


> I'm sure the wife thought the same thing.......:laughing::laughing:


Nice........


----------



## BC Handyman

BUFF;2101221 said:


> How and what are you paying to have it hauled oof, by the hour or load?


We need a drum roll smiley for you. I pay by hr, hard part is dumping places are getting full.


----------



## BC Handyman

Yup, I got more snow, this time about 2" of wet heavy stuff. Glad I'm not getting big dumps of snow like in the East


----------



## BUFF

BC Handyman;2102165 said:


> Glad I'm not getting big dumps of snow like in the East


It's not the amoot of snow it's the location............


----------



## 2005STX

BUFF;2102176 said:


> It's not the amoot of snow it's the location............


Exactly when we got that 26 inches here in Chicago in 2011 I was just running out of places to put the snow. There were stuck cars scattered in all my lots to cause people are always think they can drive in it.


----------



## BC Handyman

BUFF;2102176 said:


> It's not the amoot of snow it's the location............


You know it, not only thing the East can keep

I had to deal with this ice on roof about to take gutters out & plow a few places for realtors.


----------



## BC Handyman

I haven't got any new snow in a week or so, still sanding places with gravel lots.
Gave me a chance to refill salt buckets & get my own driveway back to pavement.


----------



## BUFF

Do you typically get a dry spell in February, we historically do.

It's going to warming to the mid 50's the few days and with the snow we got Monday-Tuesday it's going to get soupy then muddy.


----------



## BC Handyman

Not typically, but not first dry spell in feb, days just above freezing with nights around -9c
Here is a short vid I made of plowing a small storm a few weeks ago.


----------



## BUFF

BC Handyman;2114053 said:


> Not typically, but not first dry spell in feb, days just above freezing with nights around -9c
> Here is a short vid I made of plowing a small storm a few weeks ago.


Those little storms are easy money and easy on equipment.payup


----------



## BC Handyman

Well I got what could possibly be the last plowable event of the year for me, I ended up with just under 2" that stuck. Heavy stuff of course, but managed to do about half accounts including all the seasonals. Almost every place I did scraped clean to bare pavement as the snow was perfect since it lifted clean and stuck together nicely.


----------



## BUFF

It's not over yet but I'm thinking about planting peas and radishes this weekend to see if they take.


----------



## BC Handyman

Well time for me to come out from the gold mine and get ready for winter, I don't think I'll be getting new equipment, but I was due to get new snow tires for the ford. Snow contracts have been getting confirmed, but it wont start for a few days as we are expecting our first below freezing temps tomorrow.


----------



## BUFF

Truck still looks good....


----------



## kimber750

I figured it would have a bunch of gold trim by now.


----------



## BC Handyman

BUFF said:


> Truck still looks good....


thanks, its starting to show its wear, I hope to get a new one next year.



kimber750 said:


> I figured it would have a bunch of gold trim by now.


it may get that still 

well I was wrong and this morn has close to 3/4" on grass, but next week should be warm so I\ll keep bobcat at mine for a few more days.


----------



## BC Handyman

We got our first snow fall a few days ago, just enough I went and did a few places, since then it been snowing light enough that it don't even accumulate, guess its time to get the bobcat from the gold claim.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

BC Handyman said:


> We got our first snow fall a few days ago, just enough I went and did a few places, since then it been snowing light enough that it don't even accumulate, guess its time to get the bobcat from the gold claim.
> 
> View attachment 167730


Nice to see you aren't a rotting corpse in a shallow grave near your claim. How's the handyman biz ? Or did you convert to your golddigger aspiraions full time?


----------



## kimber750

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Nice to see you aren't a rotting corpse in a shallow grave near your claim. How's the handyman biz ? Or did you convert to your golddigger aspiraions full time?


He spent all summer getting tips from Todd.


----------



## BC Handyman

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Nice to see you aren't a rotting corpse in a shallow grave near your claim. How's the handyman biz ? Or did you convert to your golddigger aspiraions full time?


it going, I ain't quitting yet, not till I get mortgage and bill amounts of gold.



kimber750 said:


> He spent all summer getting tips from Todd.


Pfff, Todd wishes, I got more gold this season then Todd did in a few seasons & I didn't spend a million to get it like toad, I mean Todd. I'll post pics in the off topic thread. I dought Todd got any tips, prob just bags of chips


----------



## BC Handyman

I got a surprise lil storm this morn, enough I had to put on the plow, only other snows this year was not enough to plow. It's still snowing so I'll be going out again in a few hrs, I lost a shovel cause I got stuck carrying something else & got caught by the un-forcasted snow. I'll post a few pics later.


----------



## BUFF

So late start for you to eh, been a weird fall here..... Still haven't had to plow which has never been the case.


----------



## BC Handyman

Ya, latest start I can think of, many years I've plowed 10 times already.


----------



## BC Handyman

BUFF said:


> Still haven't had to plow which has never been the case.


is it getting cold there? tonight the temps are dropping, by tues we could see -20c


----------



## BUFF

BC Handyman said:


> is it getting cold there? tonight the temps are dropping, by tues we could see -20c


Yeah been getting cold, down to single digits at night, mid 30's in Fahrenheit. Suppose to snow Tuesday and be sub zero F mid week.
Had a dusting Friday and aboot the same a couple weeks ago.


----------



## BC Handyman

tried to get a snooze but am wide awake now, its puking snow at about 2-3" hr rate right now, already got aboot 4" and its a virtual white out.


----------



## BC Handyman

Home just for a min, only got 1 hr and 20 min sleep. This snowfall was biggest in a few years, we got 30+cm last night/this morn. My phone is ringing off hook, and I have to tell all cold calls I cant make it there till tonight if not tomorrow. I prob got another 7hrs plus all the cold calls. I'll post Pics later


----------



## BC Handyman

I'm home for a coffee I can drink without spilling it after hitting those hidden curbs, parking blocks and/or unidentified objects  I'm going to do the big truck stop gas station then calling it a day, I still got several places to do tomorrow, I tried to post pics from my phone but the files are too big, so you guys will have to wait a lil more I guess.


----------



## BUFF

That is a decent amount, hope it's fluffy...


----------



## BC Handyman

BUFF said:


> That is a decent amount, hope it's fluffy...


Nope, heavy and sticky. I'm home for a few min again, I got 5 hrs sleep last night, but it was not enough. I've been at it since 6 this morn and am down to a few vacant houses and 3 ministorage properties to plow. Here is a teaser pic since I've been saying I'll post some, more later when I got time. Oh and it just started snowing again.


----------



## BUFF

I hate that heavy crap


----------



## BC Handyman

me to, lucky for me it got cold(-20c) & it powderized.


----------



## BUFF

Got 4-5" of fluff last night, first push of the season and a easy one at that.


----------



## BC Handyman

Here is a few pics, more to come. On top of all my regulars I got over 70 calls on first day and another 25+ yesterday, I have not added it up but I know I made a few bucks, Truck and plow held up nice on our record breaking snowfall, all though I did back into a metal pole sticking out and cracked my tail light. Today I did another handful of places and a few sanding jobs. Almost time to rest....after I do my own driveway.


----------



## BC Handyman

Here is a few more pics including my young audience at one place.


----------



## BC Handyman

And a few more pics for you poor snow starved souls


----------



## BUFF

What no dumpster shots.......:hammerhead:


----------



## BC Handyman

BUFF said:


> What no dumpster shots.......:hammerhead:


No, I figured you had enough stimulation for today, don't want to overdue it


----------



## BUFF

BC Handyman said:


> No, I figured you had enough stimulation for today, don't want to overdue it


This is too mulch....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I dont like the large amounts of snow for the first plow. You dont have piles to show you where the edges are.


----------



## ktfbgb

Im jealous. All we've had so far this season was one piddly storm that dropped 4 inches. How much did you end up with out of this one? From the snowblower pic it looks like about 16 inches? 

That amount of snowfall is not typical for you in BC? Or was it record breaking because it's early season? We typically get at least two storms a year that will drop between 16 and 24 inches in a single event. I've seen some where we have gotten like 48 inches over a weekend. I feel for ya, anytime you get over a foot in a single storm you are in the hurt locker by the end of it for sure!


----------



## BC Handyman

It was record breaking for that day, here in town we only get a few 12" plus storms a year, but had years with nothing over 6". We got 12"-14" total on mon & 1.5" on sun


----------



## kimber750

BUFF said:


> What no dumpster shots.......:hammerhead:


I want to see pic of the pole.


----------



## BUFF

kimber750 said:


> I want to see pic of the pole.


Didn't Ookmes cousin in Kazoo have a pole story.......


----------



## ktfbgb

BC Handyman said:


> It was record breaking for that day, here in town we only get a few 12" plus storms a year, but had years with nothing over 6". We got 12"-14" total on mon & 1.5" on sun


Awesome. That will make ya some coin but always dead tired after snow like that.


----------



## kimber750

BUFF said:


> Didn't Ookmes cousin in Kazoo have a pole story.......


Yes, I want see if it was a little poll or a big pole that only Stevie Wonder could of backed in to.


----------



## BC Handyman

HAHA, it wasn't like that pole incident, this was a piece sticking out of a chain link fence right at taillight height.


----------



## BC Handyman

Here is a couple more pics, both are scenic but the one is just of view, other is of plowed road with a great view. the pics don't do the view justice.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

My god, its beautiful up there. You are soooo lucky...


----------



## BUFF

A lot of people have no idea of what we have to look at everyday.....


----------



## BC Handyman

Dogplow Dodge said:


> My god, its beautiful up there. You are soooo lucky...


Yes I got forests, mountains & thousands of acres of untouched nature, I don't got the Jersey turnpike like you got


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

BC Handyman said:


> Yes I got forests, mountains & thousands of acres of untouched nature, I don't got the Jersey turnpike like you got


Lucky you.
The toxic turnpike has its beauty, I guess


----------



## BC Handyman

Well it's snowing again, has been lightly all night & is just beginning to pick up(as it warms) Only got a lil over an inch, but that was enough I went oot for a few hrs this morn. Looks like I'll be back oot in a few more hrs when next trigger is reached.
I didn't go out with out getting a dumpster pic for you.......Buff  I know bird would like it too if he wasn't in jail, under a pole, or in an unnamed members basement


----------



## BUFF

Thx for the dumpster fix man........ I was jonesing real bad for some Canuk Dumpster porn....


----------



## BC Handyman

I got another 1.5inch today, did over half of places. I'm now heading to my upper gold claims to shovel snow off my trailer/camper roof.


----------



## BC Handyman

It's been snowing here almost every day for a week or so with about 1-2inches per day, not any good pics, but its still snowing and I'll be going out again tonight and all day tomorrow as its not suppose to stop till after midnight. Lots of hrs and a few bucks  I'm sure I'll post before Christmas, but if not Have a merry one all you guys.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Your presence is almost like living not far from the local sewage plant. Seems like you're right in the neighborhood one moment, and then you're gone, depending on how the wind was blowing.

Glad to see you're still on the other side of the dirt.Thumbs Up

Merry Christmas, you gold mining dude...


----------



## ktfbgb

BC Handyman said:


> It's been snowing here almost every day for a week or so with about 1-2inches per day, not any good pics, but its still snowing and I'll be going out again tonight and all day tomorrow as its not suppose to stop till after midnight. Lots of hrs and a few bucks  I'm sure I'll post before Christmas, but if not Have a merry one all you guys.


You too, but most importantly stay safe out there.


----------



## BC Handyman

Yup I'm around like a fart in the wind  it snowed all night and all day, we got a good dump, 8-10" so far, only thing from keeping me out there is Christmas, all though I'll be heading back out for a few hrs after I take a break.
I caught one of my box ends on a hidden concrete planter and bent a rib on plow, but I don't got time to fix that right now. I did get a few pics, but really I was too busy to think about pics as the snow got deeper. I hope you all are nice and warm while you wait for santa. The local fire dept pulls santa around tonight down every street, I hope for his backs sake he hired a plow to lead him down the horrible roads. I spent a while plowing city streets cause they are in terrible shape.


----------



## BC Handyman

Well it snowed for several days & I got a few more 12" storms so I been busy for a while, I got a bunch of pics, enough I wont post all & enough I can't even remember which was what day, I know I plowed a lot of hrs & there was a lot of snow. I'll post more later.


----------



## ktfbgb

Nice. Keep making that payup!


----------



## BUFF

So is white gold easier than yellow gold....


----------



## ktfbgb

BUFF said:


> So is white gold easier than yellow gold....


I have no experience but I would imagine yellow gold yields more sleep at least. I. Pretty envious of the gold mining he has going on. Always something I wanted to try.


----------



## BUFF

ktfbgb said:


> I have no experience but I would imagine yellow gold yields more sleep at least. I. Pretty envious of the gold mining he has going on. Always something I wanted to try.


He's sent me pics of some of his gold harvest and it's pretty impressive.


----------



## BC Handyman

BUFF said:


> So is white gold easier than yellow gold....


white gold is easier in more of a guaranteed payday, but a lot more stress full.



ktfbgb said:


> I have no experience but I would imagine yellow gold yields more sleep at least. I. Pretty envious of the gold mining he has going on. Always something I wanted to try.


you are sure right about that, you in AZ? there lots of gold there! If you even in BC & want to come try it let me know, I'll more then gladly give you a shovel at one of my claims 

Here is a few more pics, first one was from before Christmas, 2nd a place I plowed an hr before, 3rd an extra dirty dumpster pic for all you dumpster lovers, 4th trying to show the snow half way up my door(3' about) after angling away from that side and plowing.


----------



## BC Handyman

Here is a few more pics


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

You went from very little snow last year, to being whomped.

Good for you ! Thumbs Up



(if you didn't follow Grandview's lead for "going seasonal")
:laugh:


----------



## ktfbgb

BC Handyman said:


> white gold is easier in more of a guaranteed payday, but a lot more stress full.
> 
> you are sure right about that, you in AZ? there lots of gold there! If you even in BC & want to come try it let me know, I'll more then gladly give you a shovel at one of my claims
> 
> Here is a few more pics, first one was from before Christmas, 2nd a place I plowed an hr before, 3rd an extra dirty dumpster pic for all you dumpster lovers, 4th trying to show the snow half way up my door(3' about) after angling away from that side and plowing.
> 
> View attachment 169188
> 
> 
> View attachment 169189
> 
> 
> View attachment 169190
> 
> 
> View attachment 169191


Yep I'm in AZ. There is a lot of gold here from what I understand. I'm in northern AZ, so not much up by me, it's all volcanic, cinders everywhere. Apparently a company up here figured out a way to pull enough platinum out of the cinders to be worth it. About an hour and a half south and it's famous gold country. Every one kinda sticks to panning and metal detectors in the dry river bottoms as a lot of that area is claimed. But if someone really wanted to get into it I'm sure you could still find a claim or at least lease one.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

BUFF said:


> So is white gold easier than yellow gold....


but not as easy as yellow snow.


----------



## BC Handyman

It snowed again overnight, I went and did a bunch of places, but since it new years day I'll do rest later, th parking lots were full of responsible drinkers along with lots of lazy people who like to park in the plowed lots cause they don't want to shovel in front of their house.( I recognize their cars)
Also is a pic of a roof drain I had to find yesterday....not fun I'll post the other pics in a bit.


----------



## ktfbgb

Cranking in that white gold!


----------



## BC Handyman

Yup, here is more pics of my plowing adventures this morn, notice the theme? Got a few from multiple angles  Since I got to go back I plowed/piled the lots a lil diff then normal. Happy new year all!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Quit hogging all the snow...lowblue:


----------



## Randall Ave

There's always that one or two cars in the way. Soooo that's what snow looks like.  Wish we had some.


----------



## BC Handyman

well we getting another big dump, looks like about 10cm today and 20cm each sat, sun, mon, so may end up with a couple feet. My main shoveler is injured so I'm employing the younger daughter and a buddies worker to help out. Pics after it calms down, hope everyone is getting some snow this fine feb weekend.


----------



## SHAWZER

Nice pictures , I see people out there get more stupid as soon as it snows too ......


----------



## BC Handyman

oh ya, never fails, well we are getting hammered, I've never seen this much snow in a city before and certainly not here, 2' last 36hr, with another 2' in next 24hr, I got a few pics but am still plowing so no time for upload now, snow places are running out again and looks like I'll be doing roofs again too. I bet I'll have over 100hrs plowing this week(6days)
The snow has my 6' fence peeking out on top of snow on ground. Oh & I lost the bead on bobcat tire, so that outta commission till I can take it to tire shop.


----------



## ktfbgb

BC Handyman said:


> oh ya, never fails, well we are getting hammered, I've never seen this much snow in a city before and certainly not here, 2' last 36hr, with another 2' in next 24hr, I got a few pics but am still plowing so no time for upload now, snow places are running out again and looks like I'll be doing roofs again too. I bet I'll have over 100hrs plowing this week(6days)
> The snow has my 6' fence peeking out on top of snow on ground. Oh & I lost the bead on bobcat tire, so that outta commission till I can take it to tire shop.


Get some!


----------



## kimber750

BC Handyman said:


> Oh & I lost the bead on bobcat tire, so that outta commission till I can take it to tire shop.


You don't know they starter fluid trick?


----------



## SHAWZER

That works , or maybe a mobile tire guy ......Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Snow hawg


----------



## Randall Ave

Ya no, you could send some down here. Of course that much snow would cripple this state for weeks. Waiting for some pics. And bury a few dumpsters while you're at it.


----------



## BC Handyman

OMFG!!!! it wont stop, we got over a foot again today, city is in state of emergency, a lot of things like schools, busses, garbage, businesses shut down, most roads are down to single lane, with 10' high banks everywhere, plowing places is becoming challenging as where to put the snow and not get stuck, I super busy and on top is roof collapse danger now, so whenever I get done plowing I'll be starting to clear roofs.
Temps are finally suppose to warm a bit, but it will freeze overnight so ice is on it's way, I feel with this amount of snow, it could be here till june. I got lots of pics, so many in fact I wont be able to share em all, but for us this amount of snow is unheard of and we smashed many records.
Well time to go back at it, I'll post more when I get time....whenever that will be  Oh and the dumpsters don't need me to bury em, they are already buried!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Stay safe and count your blessings.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Holy crap

I guess I'm not going to ask how your handyman business is going.:hammerhead:


----------



## Randall Ave

I can't wait to see some pics.


----------



## BC Handyman

they coming, I just finished plowing today at 5am and started roofs at 9am, I'm done for today cause I'm sooo tired, I got to do paperwork as I'm having a hard time keeping up on snow logs, pics soon.


----------



## BC Handyman

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Holy crap
> I guess I'm not going to ask how your handyman business is going.:hammerhead:


Right now I'm a snow removal only business  glad to see you finally got some snow Dog, got the rust shook off your plow


----------



## leolkfrm

get airless tires, the ones with holes in the sides to help with the bouncing...no more flats


----------



## BC Handyman

I still going hard clearing roofs, we had a few collapse in town already, I been getting a lot of calls with people hearing creaks, thuds and seeing cracks, I think it is getting better though as we getting a bit of melting action & jobs are getting done. I amassing more pics


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

BC Handyman said:


> I still going hard clearing roofs, we had a few collapse in town already, I been getting a lot of calls with people hearing creaks, thuds and seeing cracks, I think it is getting better though as we getting a bit of melting action & jobs are getting done. I amassing more pics


Kool !

We love snow covered roof and animal pics

Thumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## BC Handyman

just home, another crazy busy day, I going to sleep right away so I can do some more tomorrow, more places in town collapsed, so sh#* is real here & I doing what I can to get places done quickly to ensure my customers are done, still a few more days of this. tomorrow afternoon I got to go rescue a mining buddy that has been stuck at his claim cause there is too much snow for him to plow, luckily he has a snowmobile and can get to where I can take him to the store to resupply. Keep holding breath for those pics, cause I hope to have time in a few days to do some serious pic posting lol


----------



## BUFF

Dam dude...... Do I need to head up there and show you guys how to handle a little snow......


----------



## ktfbgb

I would head up there to help but I don't think my truck would make the drive


----------



## BUFF

ktfbgb said:


> I would head up there to help but I don't think my truck would make the drive


If it did there would be a very good chance it'd be stolen...... I use to go to Revelstoke to ride sleds and vehicles and trailers with US tags were targets to be stolen. Just like south of the boarder.....


----------



## ktfbgb

BUFF said:


> If it did there would be a very good chance it'd be stolen...... I use to go to Revelstoke to ride sleds and vehicles and trailers with US tags were targets to be stolen. Just like south of the boarder.....


Well that's pretty lame. Most likely due to the fact that they know they won't get shot since firearms are basically illegal. I would probably be alright with the Ram though. They probably wouldn't want it lol


----------



## Randall Ave

BC Handyman said:


> I still going hard clearing roofs, we had a few collapse in town already, I been getting a lot of calls with people hearing creaks, thuds and seeing cracks, I think it is getting better though as we getting a bit of melting action & jobs are getting done. I amassing more pics





ktfbgb said:


> Well that's pretty lame. Most likely due to the fact that they know they won't get shot since firearms are basically illegal. I would probably be alright with the Ram though. They probably wouldn't want it lol


If you went that far, you would need front tires. Wait, go up there, leave the keys in it. Let it go.


----------



## BC Handyman

Well I figure I'd start somewhere, so if these pics upload(I'm on phone) here is what seems like months ago in what seemed was going to be a few inch storm which was quickly upgraded to several inches


----------



## BC Handyman

It was a good amount of snow, while manageable, lots where filling up from our past storms but it was ok, but I had to start making new piles and closing entrances off just to keep vital areas open....... continued later when I have more time, going to bed to keep going at roofs min morn, a few more places collapsed today


----------



## ktfbgb

BC Handyman said:


> It was a good amount of snow, while manageable, lots where filling up from our past storms but it was ok, but I had to start making new piles and closing entrances off just to keep vital areas open....... continued later when I have more time, going to bed to keep going at roofs min morn, a few more places collapsed today
> 
> View attachment 170731
> 
> 
> View attachment 170732
> 
> 
> View attachment 170733
> 
> 
> View attachment 170734


I hear ya. A few years ago we had a similar situation. We got like 160 inches that year or something and a bunch of it was in a short period. Had lots of residential and commercial roof collapse. Stay safe, you can only do what you can to help out the community. Watch the roofs close, your no help to anyone if your up there when it comes in and you get hurt or killed Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I'm jealous........


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm jealous........


Ewe should be use to it bye now......


----------



## cl733

Were getting the strangest weather this year ever , i plowed 7 days out of 11, temperatures went from -15 c to supposed to be 12c today, Vancouver has been getting feet more snow than us, and they never get as much as they have this year, weve been sheltered in the interior by a few cold low pressure system that have been pushing the snow right past us, the lower main land has been getting 50-80 cm dumps and lots of 20-30 back to back dumps, were sitting with the sun shining on us today and a week of warm weather ahead , hope were not all done for the year yet


----------



## BC Handyman

I'm home for tonight, rain is hear so idk how doing more roofs tomorrow is going to go down, I know I don't want to do not sure if I be doing them, only got a few more to do, but now it will get heavier then shiznit so I hope my roof will be ok.
So here is more of my many pics..... as I was saying the snow was getting more and more but still manageable. Places were starting to have to get done several times.


----------



## BC Handyman

So by the first night places were getting choked with snow and cars and trucks started getting stuck in my lots along with every lot and even in the streets & which people quickly started to abandon them as the town was getting buried and people just gave up, which of course made us snow guys job harder, but it would not let up all night and places I did a few hrs before had several inches on em.
Story will continue later, I'm taking well deserved drink/ tv time


----------



## Randall Ave

BC Handyman said:


> I'm home for tonight, rain is hear so idk how doing more roofs tomorrow is going to go down, I know I don't want to do not sure if I be doing them, only got a few more to do, but now it will get heavier then shiznit so I hope my roof will be ok.
> So here is more of my many pics..... as I was saying the snow was getting more and more but still manageable. Places were starting to have to get done several times.
> 
> View attachment 170739
> 
> 
> View attachment 170741
> 
> 
> View attachment 170742
> 
> 
> View attachment 170743


Remember there's a time when you have to worry, and take care of your own house and family. Send down a bus, we probably have 20.000 illegals in a 10 mile radius here. Load em up, take them there and buy a load of shovels


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Randall Ave said:


> Remember there's a time when you have to worry, and take care of your own house and family. Send down a bus, we probably have 20.000 illegals in a 10 mile radius here. Load em up, take them there and buy a load of shovels


Ok, but who out of the 20k gets to sleep in BC's Bed ????

The showering in the morning thing would get ugly fast

Me thinks that single stage snowblower is overwhelmed....


----------



## Randall Ave

Truthfully, I don't think they bathe much as it is.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Randall Ave said:


> Truthfully, I don't think they bathe much as it is.


Well, thats true, but BC would need to, sharing his bed, and all....:laugh:


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> Truthfully, I don't think they bathe much as it is.


The last bath was when they came across the Rio Grand in most cases....


----------



## Randall Ave

Truthfully they would never go, they hate the cold. If it's 50 out, they are dressed for Alaska. OK, let's put the train back on its tracks. Did you at least get a night's sleep and a meal?


----------



## BC Handyman

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Me thinks that single stage snowblower is overwhelmed....


lol, it just getting warmed up, I put it through much worse, it looked like a submarine with just chute exposed, it preformed like a champ & got the jobs done, I just got back from another crazy day, it rained and turned everything into a skating rink, lots of sanding along with roofs & shovel outs. More of my saga in a bit.


----------



## BC Handyman

Randall Ave said:


> Truthfully they would never go, they hate the cold. If it's 50 out, they are dressed for Alaska. OK, let's put the train back on its tracks. Did you at least get a night's sleep and a meal?


It will come eventually  I been getting more then 2hrs sleep the last few days, so I doing good, even got some of my roof done today.


----------



## Randall Ave

Like when I've had to ask someone to hit my driveway. When it used to snow here.


----------



## BC Handyman

I left off my adventures as cars were being abandoned & the snow kept piling up. By now the snow on ground was 5' deep(6' fence) and when I arrived at lots I did in morn they were already buried again.


----------



## BC Handyman

Places I did the day before showed no evidence I was there. Even the wildlife was having a hard time dealing with all the snow, an more was still to come. The roads were(and still are) narrow as heck, & the snow was as high as my truck window.


----------



## ktfbgb

5 feet of snow is a butt load! You are gonna make enough money this winter to buy some new toys for the gold claim Thumbs Up


----------



## BC Handyman

Even though I was beat(like this guy) and going for a few days I kept going to try to get job done, but the snow would not stop  But I am glad either did my lil blower or truck.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Still jealous.

How much did you get in total?


----------



## BC Handyman

ktfbgb said:


> 5 feet of snow is a butt load! You are gonna make enough money this winter to buy some new toys for the gold claim Thumbs Up


I wish, but I should get some of the visa paid off.


----------



## BC Handyman

Mark Oomkes said:


> Still jealous.
> 
> How much did you get in total?


I honestly don't know, the one day was almost a meter, other days over a foot and half, all I not was it was a lot of snow. I'm having a coffee now and going to watch the trump train derailment, I'll post some more on a bit.


----------



## BC Handyman

By the second night I was sick of repeat parking offenders(neighbors car) plus the snow has to go somewhere, I was careful to not damage anything though, just be an equal pita to them as they to me. Also a train cause everyone loves trains


----------



## BC Handyman

The meme reminded me it could be worse  2nd pic if you look close you can see 54" driveway markers peeking out from snow.


----------



## BC Handyman

The snow was crazy deep by now and the city was close to shut down. Oh and here is some dumpster shots for you guys. By now many places outta room and we had to do what we could. My story will continue later as I gotta stop staring at my phone cause I going cross eyed typing all this  I think a drink will help equal that out


----------



## WIPensFan

Looks awesome! Very hard work. Those little Toros can do work!
How many places do you do, and to what extent do you do the roofs( as in all of it clear or partial)?


----------



## BC Handyman

WIPensFan said:


> Looks awesome! Very hard work. Those little Toros can do work!
> How many places do you do, and to what extent do you do the roofs( as in all of it clear or partial)?


Thx, I got 45 contracts/locations this year, but with a storm like this I did many more and many a few times over the week. Roofs I would do mostly clear(I leave a few inches) if they wanted but with this craziness I was only doing parts as the goal was to get the weight off quickly and get as many places done as we could, but you making me skip ahead a lil  I'll get to the roofs soon.


----------



## BC Handyman

First pic shows how deep snow is compared to my plow, no berm pushed up on that side either, by now its day 3 or 4 I lost count as it became a blur of working 22hr days but the snow had stopped, thank god. By now the calls for clearing roofs was pouring in, but I had to get the ground snow felt with first. I was makin good progress too. So roofs got started as soon as I was done plowing a few days later.


----------



## BC Handyman

Everything was(a lot still is) buried good and now the temps were just starting to rise so the snow started to settle and things began collapsing, this a customers shed, but many businesses had buildings collapse Along with damaged resi's. normally empty lots became choked with massive snow piles everywhere( I put snow where I never have before  )


----------



## BC Handyman

By now I was done for most part with plowin as clearing roofs was my main concern. So tomorrow I'll pick up with that fun, but it looks like chapter 3 of this story is here, it's about ice, so like today I'm sure I'll be sanding a dozen or so places, then off to do a few last roofs.


----------



## Randall Ave

Very nice pics. Dam that's a lot of snow. I hope your accounts are not seasonal. Your making a lot of people jealous. Your doing this all by yourself, or do you have help.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

How old are those dumpsters?


----------



## Mr.Markus

BC Handyman said:


> I honestly don't know, the one day was almost a meter, other days over a foot and half, all I not was it was a lot of snow. I'm having a coffee now and going to watch the trump train derailment, I'll post some more on a bit.


BC you need to pick a system of measure, i can see why you don't know how much snow you got between using metric and imperial...LOL


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> How old are those dumpsters?


I'm going with 21yo


----------



## Mr.Markus

19 its in Canada...


BUFF said:


> I'm going with 21yo


----------



## BUFF

Ewe don't say....... eh....


----------



## BC Handyman

I just got back from doing a few more roofs and a deck, had to do a few pushes with plow at places who never got there snow done and now with a big melt their drives are a slushy mess. But to continue with my adventures I was just finished plowing the bulk and started on my long list of roofs.


----------



## BC Handyman

We were able to get most weight off roofs in bout an hr or 2 each, I only delt with roofs I could stand in, but getting on em at first took some work before we could use the scoop shovels. 
More pics after dinner, I'm starving.


----------



## BC Handyman

That was a good dinner, well back to some pics from my snow adventures. He urban deer are making use of the piles I made to reach the tops of trees for a meal, while the wild ones are having a hard time I bet.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

I bet your glad to finally see the sun.


----------



## BC Handyman

By now I am close to done roofs(still got a few) but now with the warmer daytime temps and cool nights places started to need sand, some of the local roads were deadly to drive on and yet again the cops closed highways and streets, whoch brings us into now, today was 6c and it suppose to drop below zero tonight and do the same for several days, so I imagine I'll be spreading a lot of sand(by hand cause I still don't got a spreader)
So that was my 2017 basically so far. I did make it to bottom of gold claim road to resupply a fellow miner that is stuck up there cause there is too much snow for him to plow and I ain't plowin 12km up the mountain.


----------



## ktfbgb

That night shot of the road looks nasty!


----------



## BUFF

BC Handyman said:


> That was a good dinner, well back to some pics from my snow adventures. He urban deer are making use of the piles I made to reach the tops of trees for a meal, while the wild ones are having a hard time I bet.
> 
> View attachment 170881


The lil bugger in the middle wood look great on my smoker....

Nice pics and seems you made it through pretty good.Thumbs Up
I'd give sum serious thought aboot picking up a spreader for next season.


----------



## BC Handyman

Omg, I was suppose to be done today and have tomorrow off for first time in weeks, months? I forget, but son of a.... it's snowing and has been for hrs, everything is covered, looks like I plowing in morn. Of and here a shot of my single stage being a sub again, but today it was almost to wet/heavy/sticky


----------



## BUFF

BC Handyman said:


> Omg, I was suppose to be done today and have tomorrow off for first time in weeks, months? I forget, but son of a.... it's snowing and has been for hrs, everything is covered, looks like I plowing in morn. Of and here a shot of my single stage being a sub again, but today it was almost to wet/heavy/sticky
> 
> View attachment 170904


The Toro needs sum drift cutters on it....


----------



## BC Handyman

Lol, yup. I hope to not have to put it through this again


----------



## Randall Ave

Me thinks that you need a bigger shovel!


----------



## BC Handyman

Well I got another 2" yesterday, plowed and now it started snowing again  I had to push piles back tonight as the melt has made piles low enough I can stack them higher and make more room.


----------



## BUFF

Mean while it was close to 70* and notice trees are gearing up to bud around me. But snow is in the forecast for Thursday.


----------



## BC Handyman

Soak up some sun for me, it still snowing, there another inch so looks like I heading out in morn to at min do a handful of places.


----------



## Freshwater

Was that collapsed red thing a dumpster??? Wow that's unreal.


----------



## BC Handyman

Freshwater said:


> Was that collapsed red thing a dumpster??? Wow that's unreal.


No that was a 10'x8' shed. Well I had to get a battery for bobcat today cause like a switch went off the old battery just insta died( something must of broke inside) unfortunately it took quite a while to figure it out, here is a couple pics, I had to plow again yesterday but luckily it was only an inch or so.
Also my deer pic made the paper  and a friend saw this deer making most of the piles.


----------



## BC Handyman

Oh and those are wild turkeys in left of last pic.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Santa left one of his deer on the roof.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Insurance will have a laugh at that one. "Why are we paying to reshingle a roof?" 
-Damage from the deer last winter....
"Right...!"
:terribletowel:


----------



## Freshwater

8x10 shed makes more sense lol... I totally missed the dumpsters then, all I see is snow. Snow and some animals that are smarter than some members on here working for nationals.


----------



## Freshwater

At least someone got snow this year. That's the problem with a heavy winter things break. Hope you can get a break soon.


----------



## BC Handyman

I was still dealing with snow today, no fresh stuff luckily, next town over got 4" last night. I did some bobcat work and roof snow removal. I hoping tomorrow I don't have to do much but drive to next town...... crap I'll be doing snow tomorrow as I just remembered a bank place that will need doing. Maybe I'll get sat off before more snow on Sunday.


----------



## BC Handyman

Lots of moving piles, pushing piles back and removing piles $$


----------



## BC Handyman

Ugh, it's still snowing here, we been getting 1/2"-2" every day for last 3 days and it starting again right now, weather says same for next few days. Even I am getting sick of this, today last year I was mining, this year I can't even plow my way to mine as there is still 4-5' snow on road


----------



## BUFF

Got mid 50's and sun today suppose to be mid 60's and sun over the weekend.


----------



## Randall Ave

BC Handyman said:


> Ugh, it's still snowing here, we been getting 1/2"-2" every day for last 3 days and it starting again right now, weather says same for next few days. Even I am getting sick of this, today last year I was mining, this year I can't even plow my way to mine as there is still 4-5' snow on road


Your not going to have to get to the mine, look at all the coin your making right now.


----------



## BC Handyman

Ya true enough, I making more with the white gold. I warming bobcat as I type to go clear out another place, this one is a few om drive.


----------



## BC Handyman

Here is a pic while I was clearing out a driveway today with the bobcat. Looks like it should get above freezing tomorrow and hopefully no more snow tonight.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ewe live in Smurfville?


----------



## BC Handyman

I'd like to say something witty, but I got nothing mark. Looks like I be in bobcat today moving piles. Got a place at each end of town so I'll be driving it around lots today too. Shame since it a nice day to be lazy.


----------



## BC Handyman

Well I am getting what I can only hope is the last snow of the year for me, but I ain't putting my things away yet as this week still holds a chance of snow.
I think its time I end this thread soon as its over 20 pages long, I'll start a new thread when there is something to share. I will see what this snow produces.


----------



## Randall Ave

Well, good luck! Ya sound like your burnt out of the snow biz, and ready to hit the gold mine.


----------



## BC Handyman

As I thought it's not quite done for this year, it snowing right now, might get a few inches, I'll post pics if it amounts to anything. I can be sure I won't be doing spring clean ups any time soon.


----------



## BC Handyman

Well another storm is rolling through right now, I got a few inches yesterday & right when I was done(so I thought) another inch and half fell  so I had to do a few places again. But luckily the sun came out and helped by melting some. I'll be goin out again in morn as there is already an inch and another 1-2 is expected. I can't believe this 2nd half of winter, I still doing roofs and stuff is still collapsing.


----------



## Freshwater

BC Handyman said:


> Well another storm is rolling through right now, I got a few inches yesterday & right when I was done(so I thought) another inch and half fell  so I had to do a few places again. But luckily the sun came out and helped by melting some. I'll be goin out again in morn as there is already an inch and another 1-2 is expected. I can't believe this 2nd half of winter, I still doing roofs and stuff is still collapsing.
> 
> View attachment 171374
> 
> 
> View attachment 171375
> 
> 
> View attachment 171376
> 
> 
> View attachment 171377


Your going to be working this winter all summer with your handy man biz...


----------



## BC Handyman

Well I think winter is finally over, I only getting temps below zero for a few hrs in early morn now. Here is a few more pics from our last mid-march snowfalls, I still had to do a few roofs & even a few lawns as the melt began last week & basements began to flood. But it is melting quick so I may be able to do spring cleanups before June afterall.


----------



## BC Handyman

While the snow melts down here, there is still plenty at my gold claims  So I don't got a lot of choices on where to dig yet, but I luckily do got one claim a buddy lets me dig at & that one is ready to mine  I am ready for the snow to go away though for this season.


----------



## Randall Ave

What was your year total accumulation?


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> What was your year total accumulation?


A **** load


----------



## BC Handyman

I have no idea, we didn't break all winter record, but we broke many for short time it all came in, days, months total, also a lot of cold temp records too. All I know is it was too much at a time, almost every time, many foot-several foot snowfalls.


----------



## BC Handyman

It's here...... 6" expected tonight, I already got about 1"
I got new snow tires put on today, plows all ready, bobcat is in place, salt and shovels are in truck. I'm ready!


----------



## ktfbgb

BC Handyman said:


> It's here...... 6" expected tonight, I already got about 1"
> I got new snow tires put on today, plows all ready, bobcat is in place, salt and shovels are in truck. I'm ready!


Send it my way. I'm ready to break stuff lol.


----------



## BC Handyman

I guess I'll post a few pics from 2 weeks ago at one of my gold claims that is done for the year due to snow/access. We got to wash for one day at this claim after getting it all set up, but we did find gold, I bet there is already 2' plus up there right now.
I'll be plowing tomorrow morn fr sure, so till I post again, stay safe fellas.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Someone is mining big time.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Someone is mining big time.


He's sent me some pretty impressive pics of nugs and they're not file footage eh.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Understood


----------



## ktfbgb

BUFF said:


> He's sent me some pretty impressive pics of nugs and they're not file footage eh.....


Good for him. Love to hear when guys are making money!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Love seeing the mining and snow pics.


----------



## Freshwater

You can make good money, but that's a tough damn business to be in.


----------



## BC Handyman

Ya it's hard to make money at it right away, to make anything you got to be in it for long haul, and put in lots of dead work, here is 2 pics of some gold from this spring.


----------



## ktfbgb

BC Handyman said:


> Ya it's hard to make money at it right away, to make anything you got to be in it for long haul, and put in lots of dead work, here is 2 pics of some gold from this spring.
> 
> View attachment 174266
> 
> 
> View attachment 174267


Looks like you are in a good spot. How many yards of paydirt did you run to get what's in the picture?


----------



## BUFF

ktfbgb said:


> Looks like you are in a good spot. How many yards of paydirt did you run to get what's in the picture?


Don't think they use yards in Canada eh.....


----------



## BC Handyman

Lol I do, but gov don't, we gotta convert everything to m3(square meters)
I'd say the 2nd pic was only about 50yards washed, but we had to move 100 to get to it, build a road, reclaim it all, so move it all a 2nd time.


----------



## BC Handyman

The even better thing is 1st pic was from about 6 or 7 5gal buckets


----------



## ktfbgb

BC Handyman said:


> Lol I do, but gov don't, we gotta convert everything to m3(square meters)
> I'd say the 2nd pic was only about 50yards washed, but we had to move 100 to get to it, build a road, reclaim it all, so move it all a 2nd time.


Is that a good take for the work? Or is that why you shut it down and reclaimed it after a short time rather than continue running dirt?


----------



## scottr

Looking good BC, we always get frozen out before snow hits.


----------



## scottr

The gold on this creek is really ugly but it weights up just fine.


----------



## BC Handyman

Ya it was great for a bit, then started to tapper off, but we stopped cause we only are permitted to disturb a certain size area & we reached that size. it was just a test pit area.


----------



## BC Handyman

Well its snowing like a bugger here, I'll be heading back out for first full plow in bout an hr.


----------



## BC Handyman

Holy snow here, we got a foot last night and this morn, 3" weather said


----------



## Randall Ave

BC Handyman said:


> Holy snow here, we got a foot last night and this morn, 3" weather said


If you put up some pics, people are going to start drooooooling.


----------



## buttaluv

Amen! Shoot, you guys pics are the only way I get to see snow anymore...


----------



## BC Handyman

Ok I'll post a few pics later, since I on phone and it easier on computer. I didn't get many this time, I'm taking a break for an hr since I already did 18hr today, sooo many phone calls, but all got turned down as I'm more then full.


----------



## ktfbgb

BC Handyman said:


> Ok I'll post a few pics later, since I on phone and it easier on computer. I didn't get many this time, I'm taking a break for an hr since I already did 18hr today, sooo many phone calls, but all got turned down as I'm more then full.


I do the same. It's a good feeling to have. Turning down work hurts, but not nearly as much as trying to find it. After last year and that many calls this storm, sounds like you could justify running a second truck.


----------



## BC Handyman

Ya, I could run another truck, but I don't want to, I gave up over half of contracts a few years ago so I could get rid of a few workers and reduce my stress, work load.
Any way no pics yet as it's still snowing, despite the weather saying it shouldn't be, I hate when first snow is a big storm, so far we got about 15"


----------



## ktfbgb

BC Handyman said:


> Ya, I could run another truck, but I don't want to, I gave up over half of contracts a few years ago so I could get rid of a few workers and reduce my stress, work load.
> Any way no pics yet as it's still snowing, despite the weather saying it shouldn't be, I hate when first snow is a big storm, so far we got about 15"


That's good then. If you don't want it, I don't blame you. Stay safe out there. Can't wait for the pictures Thumbs Up​


----------



## BC Handyman

Well I'm home for the night, It's still lightly snowing, but I should be ok for the evening. Ya its hard to turn down work, but I gotta do it for my own sanity.I got a few pics, but like I said not a ton. Any way here is some pics.
1st is one for Buff & all u other can lovers 
2nd is cleaning off truck at 3 in the morn.
3rd is a butthat I caught pushing snow into my lot(across the alley into my pile on my customers property, I caught him last year too)
4th is just of a full blade.
I'll post more later, but my ol lady made dinner & its ready.


----------



## Randall Ave

Lookin gooooood. But I have no patience for guys like in the third pic.


----------



## BUFF

BC Handyman said:


> Well I'm home for the night, It's still lightly snowing, but I should be ok for the evening. Ya its hard to turn down work, but I gotta do it for my own sanity.I got a few pics, but like I said not a ton. Any way here is some pics.
> 1st is one for Buff & all u other can lovers
> 2nd is cleaning off truck at 3 in the morn.
> 3rd is a butthat I caught pushing snow into my lot(across the alley into my pile on my customers property, I caught him last year too)
> 4th is just of a full blade.
> I'll post more later, but my ol lady made dinner & its ready.
> 
> View attachment 174336
> 
> 
> View attachment 174337
> 
> 
> View attachment 174338
> 
> 
> View attachment 174339


Thanks for the dumpster fix man...........

I think you and the butthat need to have a talk aboot him pushing on to your lot. You may want to check to see if there's a law against and let him know.


----------



## BC Handyman

I told the owner, as I did before, options are I will put it back via bobcat, or owner or plow guy at other place will pay for hauling. I got him in pic so they can decide what is to be done. Or worst case, nothing and I got less area I can/have to plow. Here is a couple more pics from last few days


----------



## ktfbgb

BC Handyman said:


> I told the owner, as I did before, options are I will put it back via bobcat, or owner or plow guy at other place will pay for hauling. I got him in pic so they can decide what is to be done. Or worst case, nothing and I got less area I can/have to plow. Here is a couple more pics from last few days
> 
> View attachment 174341
> 
> 
> View attachment 174342
> 
> 
> View attachment 174343


Looking good. I'm jealous!


----------



## scottr

We got 4"'. Pretty hard to post a pic after BC's. Would suffer by comparison, I'm jealous too.


----------



## BC Handyman

I'd post it, some want to see American snow I'm sure  good they getting some, hate to see another dry year up there


----------



## BC Handyman

Well it's still snowing here, it has not stopped but it was light so only 2" last night, enough for 3/4 run, well I'm heading back out


----------



## BC Handyman

Here is a few more pics of a few days ago, today I been doing all other work I was suppose to do a few days ago. Like cashing some cheques  Here is the white gold pics.
Oh what a diff a day can make
2,3,4th pics, doing what I do.


----------



## BUFF

Nice... We got aboot 5-6" overnight


----------



## ktfbgb

Canadians have Pizza?


----------



## Mr.Markus

ktfbgb said:


> Canadians have Pizza?


No 30min or free deal though, all the igloos look the same...


----------



## BUFF

ktfbgb said:


> Canadians have Pizza?


That's why there's Canadian Bacon eh........


----------



## BC Handyman

I don't even know why bother to check the weather because they ain't ever right. It's snowing like a bugger here, they were only calling for an inch but we already got over three, & end it snowing hard enough I'm going to stop for a bit because it's useless ploughing now with it coming down this hard.


----------



## BC Handyman

I just got back in. It kept snowing till aboot midnight. I'll hit the hay for a few hrs and go do some resi's.


----------



## BC Handyman

I'm done till next snow, I had to do some places several times, cause it wouldn't stop snowing. ended up with about 5" but some already melted yesterday & today looks like more will melt. Here is a few pics for you guys, including one of my shelter I call "the shed" I'm building at my lower gold claim. I'm going to go work on it later today.


----------



## BC Handyman

I got a few more inches of wet heavy snow last night, only good thing was it stuck together good and scraped clean


----------



## BC Handyman

here is a few pics, so you all know I speak truth  today I had to dig out a door after snow came off the roof & created insta-concrete as it fell 20' to the ground. also a pic of some barrels I got to remove....after I un-bury em.


----------



## BC Handyman

It been snowing here all day and night, we got aboot a foot sofar, it's supposed to keep snowing until the morning, i'll probably get another couple inches tonight


----------



## BC Handyman

I ended up with about 18-20" I plowed for 36hr straight, took 4hr nap then just did another 13hr. I done till tomorrow when I jump in bobcat to move piles. I hope it starts cause I got a phone call saying I left my overhead rotating light on for about 4-5hrs. 
I'll post pics later, I even took some video I hope to do a quick vid sometime soon.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Sounds like fun...


----------



## scottr

wow, that's a nice dump of snow. ( I'm seeing a little green )


----------



## Randall Ave

No dumpster porn.


----------



## BC Handyman

you never know what santa will bring Randall  I'm about to go do some call in's, ill post pics in a bit, it was another day I was glad everything worked as it should.


----------



## BC Handyman

Oh I should mention I got a new puppy a couple weeks ago, he is named Digger, he is lab/collie he put it a good 12 hrs this storm co-piloting the plow truck, here is a pic of him watching the snow or whatever he was doing


----------



## DieselSlug

Deep thought!


----------



## Randall Ave

BC Handyman said:


> Oh I should mention I got a new puppy a couple weeks ago, he is named Digger, he is lab/collie he put it a good 12 hrs this storm co-piloting the plow truck, here is a pic of him watching the snow or whatever he was doing
> 
> View attachment 175772


He's a cutie. Ours is still the vet at the moment. Getting his nutts fixed.


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> He's a cutie. Ours is still the vet at the moment. Getting his nutts fixed.


Fixed..... do you mean removed?


----------



## Randall Ave

BUFF said:


> Fixed..... do you mean removed?


I guess, asked if they could put them in a jar. That was a big no.


----------



## BUFF

Randall Ave said:


> I guess, asked if they could put them in a jar. That was a big no.


The last dog I had was fixed by a friend that's a large animal vet, he gave me the merchandise which I fed to the dog..... 
they'll eat anything...


----------



## Randall Ave

BUFF said:


> The last dog I had was fixed by a friend that's a large animal vet, he gave me the merchandise which I fed to the dog.....
> they'll eat anything...


Nurse just called, said come get him in one hour, buts he's having trouble standing. I said, if you cut off my junk, I'd have trouble standing to. She didn't think it was funny.


----------



## Randall Ave

Let's get the train back on the tracks. Need a few pictures of the puppy in the snow.


----------



## FredG

Randall Ave said:


> Nurse just called, said come get him in one hour, buts he's having trouble standing. I said, if you cut off my junk, I'd have trouble standing to. She didn't think it was funny.


I took my lunatic in Tiny, 127 lb lab. I took him in at 8:30 AM they told me it would be about 5 pm, Got a call about 2 hrs later said come and get him. I parked the truck and I could hear him howling inside the building lol.


----------



## BC Handyman

there puppy pics in snow, I just awoke. I now gotta eat something then I'll post pics of puppy, snow & puppy in snow


----------



## BC Handyman

first a few puppy pics.
my 2 boys
Diggers first trip to the gold claim(he found/stole a bone)
Digger made a path to his cave while I was shoveling my sidewalk.


----------



## BC Handyman

Here is a few of snow pics, I'll post more & maybe santa will bring something I know you guys love lol oh and most these pics is 2nd round plowing


----------



## BC Handyman

here is a few more pics from the storm a couple days ago, its snowing again right now. Oh and a lil gift for the can lovers lol I brought that garbage can to my buddies house.


----------



## DeVries

Love the fluffy snowfalls, makes it a lot easier to move the snow around.


----------



## BC Handyman

Oh my! I got another foot plus of snow yesterday, I bout to head out for few hrs to finish


----------



## BC Handyman

I'll post some pics later, now I drink. Happy new year all!!!


----------



## BUFF

BC Handyman said:


> I'll post some pics later, now I drink. Happy new year all!!!


same to you James..... I see you switched from Mike to Crown...... Good choice eh.


----------



## BC Handyman

Ya mikes is a daytime drink, the crown is more for relaxing and serious drinking lol
I hope u all had a good 2017, I'm hoping my 2018 will be even better as my end of 2017 was let's say... patients testing.


----------



## BUFF

BC Handyman said:


> Ya mikes is a daytime drink, the crown is more for relaxing and serious drinking lol
> I hope u all had a good 2017, I'm hoping my 2018 will be even better as my end of 2017 was let's say... patients testing.


2018 means 2 more years till retiring..... or starting my new adventure in life...


----------



## BC Handyman

here is a couple more pics from few days ago, I'll post more later. it was no 3' storm like back east, but it was a couple 1'+ storms.
also is a pic for a certain group  I'm really missing the 2" snowfalls.


----------



## ktfbgb

BC Handyman said:


> here is a couple more pics from few days ago, I'll post more later. it was no 3' storm like back east, but it was a couple 1'+ storms.
> also is a pic for a certain group  I'm really missing the 2" snowfalls.
> 
> View attachment 176114
> 
> 
> View attachment 176115
> 
> 
> View attachment 176117


Good looking dumpster!


----------



## BUFF

ktfbgb said:


> Good looking dumpster!


Swaaaaaaawing


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BC Handyman said:


> here is a couple more pics from few days ago, I'll post more later. it was no 3' storm like back east, but it was a couple 1'+ storms.
> also is a pic for a certain group  I'm really missing the 2" snowfalls.
> 
> View attachment 176114
> 
> 
> View attachment 176115
> 
> 
> View attachment 176117


Keep that snow pushed back from the dumpster so they can fork it.


----------



## BC Handyman

LapeerLandscape said:


> Keep that snow pushed back from the dumpster so they can fork it.


like some guys, they may like it messy & challenging  lol I pushed the piles back with bobcat.

here a few more pics in mid job


----------



## BUFF

I'm a big believer in SS Blowers but dang that's to big of an area for them. I'd think aboot getting a blower of the skid.


----------



## BC Handyman

those areas in pics need a lil bit of blowing so I can get the snow where I want, too tight for truck without pushing into doors, shed ect. No way would I drive the skid around to all those houses, well not with what they paying lol


----------



## BUFF

BC Handyman said:


> those areas in pics need a lil bit of blowing so I can get the snow where I want, too tight for truck without pushing into doors, shed ect. No way would I drive the skid around to all those houses, well not with what they paying lol


When then how aboot a old tire and a little diesel to get it going.......










It'd be great for seasonals..... just swing by and toss on another tire when needed.....


----------



## BC Handyman

well there been plenty of snow here, enough I didn't make time for pics over last month, I may have a few but I'd have to check, we are getting a big melt day today, all last week was sand, sand, salt, sand, so much so the city is out of winter sand(sand,rocks) so its bedding sand, crush or drain rock for rest of year for this city.


----------



## DeVries

Drain rock.....................sounds like a perfect combo for windshields


----------



## BUFF

DeVries said:


> Drain rock.....................sounds like a perfect combo for windshields


Wyoming use's what appears to be Pea Gravel, at least it doesn't blow away. Lost plenty of windshields and headlights due to it.


----------



## BC Handyman

well the good news is they making more winter sand mix, I only had to get one load of bedding sand(which 1/6th is froze in back of truck, I got another inch last night so only a seasonal run this morn. been busy winter for most part.


----------



## BC Handyman

Howdy all, I’m still kicking. Getting geared up for another season, got my list pretty much full as I should get it.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

BC Handyman said:


> Howdy all, I'm still kicking. Getting geared up for another season, got my list pretty much full as I should get it.


No need to get virus tested to join in on the fun here. Hope all is well in BC.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BC Handyman said:


> Howdy all, I'm still kicking. Getting geared up for another season, got my list pretty much full as I should get it.


Long time no see...hope all is well.


----------



## BUFF

BC Handyman said:


> Howdy all, I'm still kicking. Getting geared up for another season, got my list pretty much full as I should get it.


How's the prospecting going?


----------



## quigleysiding

Good to see ya back.


----------



## Chineau

got snow? 
third week of the season and billing for four turn around the town.
time for the snowmobile or fishing not in my cards!
still running skid and truck?


----------

